# Share your latest purchase!



## jbags07

Starting this thread so we have a place for everyone to share their BV purchases….

i will start with 2 recent purchases.

Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido and Small Intrecciato Loop in Mist

both should be great summer bags!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Starting this thread so we have a place for everyone to share their BV purchases….
> 
> i will start with 2 recent purchases.
> 
> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido and Small Intrecciato Loop in Mist
> 
> both should be great summer bags!
> 
> View attachment 5365879
> View attachment 5365880
> View attachment 5365881
> View attachment 5365882
> View attachment 5365883
> View attachment 5365884


Beautiful bags and a great start to the thread!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> Starting this thread so we have a place for everyone to share their BV purchases….
> 
> i will start with 2 recent purchases.
> 
> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido and Small Intrecciato Loop in Mist
> 
> both should be great summer bags!
> 
> View attachment 5365879
> View attachment 5365880
> View attachment 5365881
> View attachment 5365882
> View attachment 5365883
> View attachment 5365884




I love both but that Small Intrecciato Loop in Mist....it's just dreamy. I have it dahlia and I love it but I don't wear it as much as I'd like bc I tend to sway more towards cross body bags. I am still on the lookout for a long strap that would fit it (any brand), so if you see any...!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Starting this thread so we have a place for everyone to share their BV purchases….
> 
> i will start with 2 recent purchases.
> 
> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido and Small Intrecciato Loop in Mist
> 
> both should be great summer bags!
> 
> View attachment 5365879
> View attachment 5365880
> View attachment 5365881
> View attachment 5365882
> View attachment 5365883
> View attachment 5365884



Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection!


----------



## jbags07

Thank you @muchstuff and @JenJBS 

@jess10141 , thank you! the Loop is a beautiful bag, would love to see yours  the engraved hardware/loops are the best part. A crossbody strap is a great idea. I will check etsy. I love the style, but  the strap slips off my shoulder (sloping shoulder), so unless a strap option works, i will probably rehome it ….


----------



## Evergreen602

My new beauty arrived about an hour ago.  I managed to snap a few pics before it got dark outside.  Sorry, tags are still on her, but she's perfect and a keeper.

A little (long) story on what influenced my decision to buy this bag.  When I first saw this style (not sure what season it first came out), I didn't get it.  I thought it was so blah.  To me, BV is all about Intrecciato.  The only bag without Intrecciato I really liked was The Pouch.  It wasn't until I saw this style, in this color, that I suddenly fell in love.

Now about the color - I've loved Racing Green since I first saw it a couple of years ago.  Every time I went into a BV boutique, I would admire the color in whatever bag style was on display.  I thought Racing Green was especially beautiful in the Intrecciato Pouch, and considered buying The Pouch in that color at times.  Instead, I purchased the Raintree Intrecciato Pouch (that was love at first try on in front of a mirror).  Once I purchased Raintree, I thought another green Pouch would be too much.  I'm kind of collector, but not THAT much of a collector.  In a weird way, I also liked the Racing Green Chain Pouch (a style I don't get either).  The chain does not work for me and I consider that bag to be too trendy for my style.

I would occasionally see various bags in Racing Green pop up on the pre-loved sites, and I would watch them.  Then this one appeared on my screen.  Oh boy.  What just happened?  "This bag is actually gorgeous!", I thought. I clicked the heart icon on FP and watched it for a few days.  I could not get it out of my head.  Then I added it to my shopping cart, and let it sit for a couple more days.  This bag was not going away.  It was in my head and there to stay.

So here she is - my Racing Green Mini Double Knot!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> My new beauty arrived about an hour ago.  I managed to snap a few pics before it got dark outside.  Sorry, tags are still on her, but she's perfect and a keeper.
> 
> A little (long) story on what influenced my decision to buy this bag.  When I first saw this style (not sure what season it first came out), I didn't get it.  I thought it was so blah.  To me, BV is all about Intrecciato.  The only bag without Intrecciato I really liked was The Pouch.  It wasn't until I saw this style, in this color, that I suddenly fell in love.
> 
> Now about the color - I've loved Racing Green since I first saw it a couple of years ago.  Every time I went into a BV boutique, I would admire the color in whatever bag style was on display.  I thought Racing Green was especially beautiful in the Intrecciato Pouch, and considered buying The Pouch in that color at times.  Instead, I purchased the Raintree Intrecciato Pouch (that was love at first try on in front of a mirror).  Once I purchased Raintree, I thought another green Pouch would be too much.  I'm kind of collector, but not THAT much of a collector.  In a weird way, I also liked the Racing Green Chain Pouch (a style I don't get either).  The chain does not work for me and I consider that bag to be too trendy for my style.
> 
> I would occasionally see various bags in Racing Green pop up on the pre-loved sites, and I would watch them.  Then this one appeared on my screen.  Oh boy.  What just happened?  "This bag is actually gorgeous!", I thought. I clicked the heart icon on FP and watched it for a few days.  I could not get it out of my head.  Then I added it to my shopping cart, and let it sit for a couple more days.  This bag was not going away.  It was in my head and there to stay.
> 
> So here she is - my Racing Green Mini Double Knot!
> 
> View attachment 5369133
> View attachment 5369137
> View attachment 5369138


Oh this color     I agree with u, it looks beautiful in this smooth supple leather. Love the backstory, thank u for sharing   How do u carry this style?  Its hand/arm carry, yes? Not enough drop for shoulder carry?  Would love to see a side by side color comparison with your Raintree.both are such beautiful greens. I’ve looked at this bag myself, and worried it might be kind of blah irl, i am so used to woven bags lol. But in your pix it looks gorgeous congrats on this find!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Oh this color     I agree with u, it looks beautiful in this smooth supple leather. Love the backstory, thank u for sharing How do u carry this style? Its hand/arm carry, yes? Not enough drop for shoulder carry? Would love to see a side by side color comparison with your Raintree.both are such beautiful greens. I’ve looked at this bag myself, and worried it might be kind of blah irl, i am so used to woven bags lol. But in your pix it looks gorgeous congrats on this find!


This is definitely a hand/arm carry bag for me.  I can slip it onto my shoulder, but it does not stay there.  However, a slim/petite frame may be able to carry this bag on the shoulder easily.

I would love to do a side by side comparison of Racing Green and Raintree for you.  Unfortunately, I'm in New Mexico with all my 2022 purchases, and the rest of my collection is home in Arizona.  I almost feel guilty, like I've gone off and started a new handbag family while my first family gets neglected.  

It's funny, because I look at this bag in some other colors, and I think it is so boring.  However I think it's simplicity also makes it easier to style.  I think this silhouette is more wearable than the Mini Jodie.  It's roomier, and it's definitely easier to access the contents of the bag.  It also kind of reminds me of The Pouch, but with a handle and knots like the Jodie.  I guess for me, it all comes down to the color.  If you find it in a color you love, the simplicity of the bag will really make that color shine.


----------



## Girlstar28

I finally got my very first Bottega bag yesterday!  I had been eyeing the loop or Jodie but for my lifestyle with two small kids and I hardly go anywhere “nice” for dinners or whatnot, I went with the loop.  I went with parakeet and it’s my first bag in a pop of fun colour.  I was in Orlando last week but my friend convinced me to skip it because she said they can’t get new David Lee designs there.  She’s still in the bag at home but so happy to add to my collection!  I love how they’re not super branded and it’s so soft.  I don’t think my sunglasses case will fit but will make do


----------



## jbags07

Girlstar28 said:


> I finally got my very first Bottega bag yesterday!  I had been eyeing the loop or Jodie but for my lifestyle with two small kids and I hardly go anywhere “nice” for dinners or whatnot, I went with the loop.  I went with parakeet and it’s my first bag in a pop of fun colour.  I was in Orlando last week but my friend convinced me to skip it because she said they can’t get new David Lee designs there.  She’s still in the bag at home but so happy to add to my collection!  I love how they’re not super branded and it’s so soft.  I don’t think my sunglasses case will fit but will make do


Congrats on your first BV!  Please share a pic with us when u can


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> This is definitely a hand/arm carry bag for me.  I can slip it onto my shoulder, but it does not stay there.  However, a slim/petite frame may be able to carry this bag on the shoulder easily.
> 
> I would love to do a side by side comparison of Racing Green and Raintree for you.  Unfortunately, I'm in New Mexico with all my 2022 purchases, and the rest of my collection is home in Arizona.  I almost feel guilty, like I've gone off and started a new handbag family while my first family gets neglected.
> 
> It's funny, because I look at this bag in some other colors, and I think it is so boring.  However I think it's simplicity also makes it easier to style.  I think this silhouette is more wearable than the Mini Jodie.  It's roomier, and it's definitely easier to access the contents of the bag.  It also kind of reminds me of The Pouch, but with a handle and knots like the Jodie.  I guess for me, it all comes down to the color.  If you find it in a color you love, the simplicity of the bag will really make that color shine.


2 handbag families, when they finally meet each other it will be a splendid collection  you’ve put together so many great pieces in a short time. And i love your explanation regarding the style…it is funny how some colors just make a bag shine way more then other colors do. And this bag in racing green is you have me eyeing this style now. I keep looking at mini Jodie in Parakeet, but i can’t pull the trigger. The current pic on the BV website of the Parakeet Mini Jodie, the new bag already is wrinkling, and there was just one on FP, after not a lot of use, so wrinkled, and the large weave just separating and puddling. I hope i am not being offensive to those who love the bag. I love it too, but….so maybe the mini double knot is a better option….i appreciate all your pix and explanations, your new bag really is


----------



## jbags07

I have not made it to Ban Island yet….but after i pull a couple of bags off layaway i am headed there lol. 2 bags just arrived that i could not pass up. The Ostrich was a steal considering the attached price tag!

1. Green Passameria Snakeskin Knot F/W 2012. Not sure which green it is.
2. A time traveler from 2007. New, never used, NM tags still attached. Pristine. Ostrich Veneta. Not sure what the color name is.


----------



## Girlstar28

jbags07 said:


> Congrats on your first BV!  Please share a pic with us when u can


Thank you!!


----------



## bebo468

Hi all—I’m new here but maybe someone can help me!  I ordered a BV bag from Net a Porter, but they sent me a fake…it’s been over a week now of them “investigating” and in the meantime I’m just out the money.  Have any of you experienced this and know how long these investigations take?


----------



## gagabag

bebo468 said:


> Hi all—I’m new here but maybe someone can help me!  I ordered a BV bag from Net a Porter, but they sent me a fake…it’s been over a week now of them “investigating” and in the meantime I’m just out the money.  Have any of you experienced this and know how long these investigations take?


Oh no, that company is legit! How did you know it was fake?


----------



## bebo468

gagabag said:


> Oh no, that company is legit! How did you know it was fake?


I’m no expert in luxury bags or anything, but it was VERY obvious when I opened it.  The leather looked and smelled cheap/plasticy, and didn’t feel soft like the leather on the real bag, the buttons did not look anything like the ones on the real bag.  If you compared it to the image on the website, there were a bunch of other little discrepancies as well (lack of embossing, weird placement of hardware, etc.).  Very ugh.


----------



## gagabag

bebo468 said:


> I’m no expert in luxury bags or anything, but it was VERY obvious when I opened it.  The leather looked and smelled cheap/plasticy, and didn’t feel soft like the leather on the real bag, the buttons did not look anything like the ones on the real bag.  If you compared it to the image on the website, there were a bunch of other little discrepancies as well (lack of embossing, weird placement of hardware, etc.).  Very ugh.


Which bag was it? 
Hope you get resolution very soon!


----------



## jbags07

Girlstar28 said:


> Thank you!!


Swoon. Parakeet is       Love the style too!


----------



## bebo468

gagabag said:


> Which bag was it?
> Hope you get resolution very soon!


It was the padded cassette bag.  And ah yes me too!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I have not made it to Ban Island yet….but after i pull a couple of bags off layaway i am headed there lol. 2 bags just arrived that i could not pass up. The Ostrich was a steal considering the attached price tag!
> 
> 1. Green Passameria Snakeskin Knot F/W 2012. Not sure which green it is.
> 2. A time traveler from 2007. New, never used, NM tags still attached. Pristine. Ostrich Veneta. Not sure what the color name is.
> 
> View attachment 5373009
> View attachment 5373011
> View attachment 5373012
> View attachment 5373013
> View attachment 5373014
> View attachment 5373015
> View attachment 5373016


Awesome finds!  Your collection is amazing!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I have not made it to Ban Island yet….but after i pull a couple of bags off layaway i am headed there lol. 2 bags just arrived that i could not pass up. The Ostrich was a steal considering the attached price tag!
> 
> 1. Green Passameria Snakeskin Knot F/W 2012. Not sure which green it is.
> 2. A time traveler from 2007. New, never used, NM tags still attached. Pristine. Ostrich Veneta. Not sure what the color name is.
> 
> View attachment 5373009
> View attachment 5373011
> View attachment 5373012
> View attachment 5373013
> View attachment 5373014
> View attachment 5373015
> View attachment 5373016


This deserved a Reveal thread. I’m not sure I like having all our ‘purchases’ all in one thread like this…

That Ostrich - if you can post a pic of the numbers on the white tag (if it’s the old-school two-line tag) we can tell you the color. Wowza WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> 2 handbag families, when they finally meet each other it will be a splendid collection  you’ve put together so many great pieces in a short time. And i love your explanation regarding the style…it is funny how some colors just make a bag shine way more then other colors do. And this bag in racing green is you have me eyeing this style now. I keep looking at mini Jodie in Parakeet, but i can’t pull the trigger. The current pic on the BV website of the Parakeet Mini Jodie, the new bag already is wrinkling, and there was just one on FP, after not a lot of use, so wrinkled, and the large weave just separating and puddling. I hope i am not being offensive to those who love the bag. I love it too, but….so maybe the mini double knot is a better option….i appreciate all your pix and explanations, your new bag really is


Aww thank you!  I am very happy with my collection, but there are still a BV few pieces I would like to add (Caramel Teen Jodie, Nero Intrecciato Pouch and another Lauren or two).

I've noticed the larger intrecciato relaxes more quickly.  I think it's intentional with DL bags.  Most of his designs are slouchy styles, not structured.  I definitely feel the need to be more careful with the larger intrecciato, however.  I'm always afraid my fingernails or keys will get caught in the weave and damage it.  The Mini Double Knot is super cute in Parakeet.  It may be the way to go if you want a more carefree bag in that color.

I also happen to love the Padded Jodie in Parakeet.  I'm not going to spend $4600 on it, though.  I may be tempted by it on the preloved market eventually.

BV just released new styles in Parakeet.  Check out the Turn and the Teen Pouch.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Awesome finds!  Your collection is amazing!



thank you!



indiaink said:


> This deserved a Reveal thread. I’m not sure I like having all our ‘purchases’ all in one thread like this…
> 
> That Ostrich - if you can post a pic of the numbers on the white tag (if it’s the old-school two-line tag) we can tell you the color. Wowza WOW WOW WOW



agreed, it deserved its own reveal….the collector in me does not ever want to remove the tags, just preserve this time capsule! Its literally pristine, inside and out. Like its right from the store, fresh and new, not a 15 year old bag. Its usually kind of gauche to mention pricing, but….925  so it went right on the plastic 

i will snap pix and post on the identify thread in a bit….


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, it deserved its own reveal….the collector in me does not ever want to remove the tags, just preserve this time capsule! Its literally pristine, inside and out. Like its right from the store, fresh and new, not a 15 year old bag. Its usually kind of gauche to mention pricing, but….925  so it went right on the plastic
> 
> i will snap pix and post on the identify thread in a bit….


I think there are a few of us who get a thrill out of finding a bargain like that!  I still can't believe the price I paid on my metallic baseball hobo, but yours has to be the best bargain I've seen.  This would be me:


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Aww thank you!  I am very happy with my collection, but there are still a BV few pieces I would like to add (Caramel Teen Jodie, Nero Intrecciato Pouch and another Lauren or two).
> 
> I've noticed the larger intrecciato relaxes more quickly.  I think it's intentional with DL bags.  Most of his designs are slouchy styles, not structured.  I definitely feel the need to be more careful with the larger intrecciato, however.  I'm always afraid my fingernails or keys will get caught in the weave and damage it.  The Mini Double Knot is super cute in Parakeet.  It may be the way to go if you want a more carefree bag in that color.
> 
> I also happen to love the Padded Jodie in Parakeet.  I'm not going to spend $4600 on it, though.  I may be tempted by it on the preloved market eventually.
> 
> BV just released new styles in Parakeet.  Check out the Turn and the Teen Pouch.


That makes sense, the slouching/relaxing if the weave is intentional. I guess i am just so accustomed to TM’s smaller, tighter weave…..i would like to try out the mini or teen jodie….i do prefer the squared bottom mini, not sure why he changed it to the rounded after just one season….and i wonder what MB will do with it…i assume he will leave them in the line up as they are still so popular….

prices will come down in the secondary market on the padded cassettes, once they are not as ‘on trend’….ive noticed Pouch prices are down….

Your wish list is a good one, any particular colors you are looking for in Lauren?


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I think there are a few of us who get a thrill out of finding a bargain like that!  I still can't believe the price I paid on my metallic baseball hobo, but yours has to be the best bargain I've seen.  This would be me:



Lolol, love this  There is always something about a bargain! I’ve found a few. One of my Lido’s retailed for around 10 or 11k. Its pristine, and i picked it up for 950. Another Lido retailed for 7500-8k, and i got it for 450 excellent condition, too.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> That makes sense, the slouching/relaxing if the weave is intentional. I guess i am just so accustomed to TM’s smaller, tighter weave…..i would like to try out the mini or teen jodie….i do prefer the squared bottom mini, not sure why he changed it to the rounded after just one season….and i wonder what MB will do with it…i assume he will leave them in the line up as they are still so popular….
> 
> prices will come down in the secondary market on the padded cassettes, once they are not as ‘on trend’….ive noticed Pouch prices are down….
> 
> Your wish list is a good one, any particular colors you are looking for in Lauren?


I prefer the square bottom Mini Jodies too.  I think DL changed them so the design would be more consistent with the other Jodie sizes.  You would think he would have thought that through before producing the first season's bags.  Perhaps he was under pressure to churn it out.

I would still like the Gigolo Red and perhaps a metallic.  I love the photos I've seen of the Platinum/Mustard.

I could also be swayed to get a Cabat, but not sure if I want a pop of color or a neutral.  I always love Nero Cabats, though.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I prefer the square bottom Mini Jodies too.  I think DL changed them so the design would be more consistent with the other Jodie sizes.  You would think he would have thought that through before producing the first season's bags.  Perhaps he was under pressure to churn it out.
> 
> I would still like the Gigolo Red and perhaps a metallic.  I love the photos I've seen of the Platinum/Mustard.
> 
> I could also be swayed to get a Cabat, but not sure if I want a pop of color or a neutral.  I always love Nero Cabats, though.


Good point about consistency, however each bag stands on its own, and to change the profile even tho the original looked better….eye roll   Typical DL.

i love Lauren in so many colors….but, Gigolo Red is THE color….the history, the film, the fabulous relaunch, with Lauren Hutton walking the show with the original bag, the final walk out with Gigi….plus honestly, it looks amazing irl. Its such a great color. I will keep an eye out, have not seen much lately tho. I always look b/c i would love to pick up another color or 2, but most of the recent Laurens have too much wear for me. Good ones do pop up and they go fast when they do. @muchstuff is our bag huntress  You want a bag, she will find it 

mini or medium Cabat?  Nero is always a good choice!  Classic. Cabats look beautiful in Nero….another color to consider is Ottone, since u like metallics. Its an amazing color/treatment….and surprisingly neutral, it goes with almost everything. I think i love my Ottone even more then Nero. And i didn’t expect to love it so much, until i saw it in person….the goat makes it a little heavy, but its built to last!

Attaching Lauren pix…have u watched this show?  It was on BV archives, but DL deleted all of them, i’m sure its on youtube…


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Good point about consistency, however each bag stands on its own, and to change the profile even tho the original looked better….eye roll   Typical DL.
> 
> i love Lauren in so many colors….but, Gigolo Red is THE color….the history, the film, the fabulous relaunch, with Lauren Hutton walking the show with the original bag, the final walk out with Gigi….plus honestly, it looks amazing irl. Its such a great color. I will keep an eye out, have not seen much lately tho. I always look b/c i would love to pick up another color or 2, but most of the recent Laurens have too much wear for me. Good ones do pop up and they go fast when they do. @muchstuff is our bag huntress  You want a bag, she will find it
> 
> mini or medium Cabat?  Nero is always a good choice!  Classic. Cabats look beautiful in Nero….another color to consider is Ottone, since u like metallics. Its an amazing color/treatment….and surprisingly neutral, it goes with almost everything. I think i love my Ottone even more then Nero. And i didn’t expect to love it so much, until i saw it in person….the goat makes it a little heavy, but its built to last!
> 
> Attaching Lauren pix…have u watched this show?  It was on BV archives, but DL deleted all of them, i’m sure its on youtube…
> 
> View attachment 5373521
> View attachment 5373522


I have not seen this show, but I have seen some pictures from it.  I'll have to see if I can find the video of it.  The Gigolo Red Lauren always looks beautiful.  Pickings are slim in the Lauren market right now.  Plus I'm picky about condition, so it may be a while before the right one comes available.  My wallet does not mind, though!  It could use a break.  LOL

Not sure which Cabat size I would go for.  I probably like the mini more than the medium.  I love Ottone too!  Cabats are something I watch for, but am not in a hurry to add to my collection.  I will probably only get one, so I'll take my time considering size and color.  It will probably be one of the last pieces I add to my bag collection, so I want to get one that will make my collection feel complete.


----------



## l.ch.

jbags07 said:


> I have not made it to Ban Island yet….but after i pull a couple of bags off layaway i am headed there lol. 2 bags just arrived that i could not pass up. The Ostrich was a steal considering the attached price tag!
> 
> 1. Green Passameria Snakeskin Knot F/W 2012. Not sure which green it is.
> 2. A time traveler from 2007. New, never used, NM tags still attached. Pristine. Ostrich Veneta. Not sure what the color name is.
> 
> View attachment 5373009
> View attachment 5373011
> View attachment 5373012
> View attachment 5373013
> View attachment 5373014
> View attachment 5373015
> View attachment 5373016


This clutch is like a work of art!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not seen this show, but I have seen some pictures from it.  I'll have to see if I can find the video of it.  The Gigolo Red Lauren always looks beautiful.  Pickings are slim in the Lauren market right now.  Plus I'm picky about condition, so it may be a while before the right one comes available.  My wallet does not mind, though!  It could use a break.  LOL
> 
> Not sure which Cabat size I would go for.  I probably like the mini more than the medium.  I love Ottone too!  Cabats are something I watch for, but am not in a hurry to add to my collection.  I will probably only get one, so I'll take my time considering size and color.  It will probably be one of the last pieces I add to my bag collection, so I want to get one that will make my collection feel complete.


slim pickings for sure right now. The right one will pop up for you tho, and it will be worth the wait.

mini Cabats are more practical for daily use unless u carry a lot of stuff and need the medium. I can do a side by side comparison if u want to see the sizes together. I like both sizes but the mini is definitely what i would buy if i was only getting 1 Cabat. 



l.ch. said:


> This clutch is like a work of art!


So many of the Knots are


----------



## couturequeen

Love the versatility and ease of the Mini Jodie.


----------



## Amar12

Spent a gorgeous couple weeks in Italy and tried on many bags I loved! However, the Mini Loop stole my heart at the last minute in the airport.  Here I am trying on in the store.


----------



## indiaink

I recently discovered the Small Shoulder Bag, also known as the "Iron" bag. I found this China Red beauty on eB@y with a seller who had no idea what they had  (which means I got it for under $175)... I'm including two shots because in different lighting conditions, we have different shades of red...


----------



## Evergreen602

Gorgeous!  I understand why so many say China Red is their favorite!


----------



## jbags07

Amar12 said:


> Spent a gorgeous couple weeks in Italy and tried on many bags I loved! However, the Mini Loop stole my heart at the last minute in the airport.  Here I am trying on in the store.


Looks amazing on you, its a perfect size. Love this style in the Nero too


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I recently discovered the Small Shoulder Bag, also known as the "Iron" bag. I found this China Red beauty on eB@y with a seller who had no idea what they had  (which means I got it for under $175)... I'm including two shots because in different lighting conditions, we have different shades of red...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379031
> View attachment 5379032


My jaw is dropping at the price, what a score   It looks  brand new too. And China Red to boot!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Gorgeous!  I understand why so many say China Red is their favorite!


Everyone here says its the perfect red, and when u actually see it irl….yup, its the perfect red!  Its THAT good.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I recently discovered the Small Shoulder Bag, also known as the "Iron" bag. I found this China Red beauty on eB@y with a seller who had no idea what they had  (which means I got it for under $175)... I'm including two shots because in different lighting conditions, we have different shades of red...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379031
> View attachment 5379032


I saw the listing for the wristlet  so happy you were the winning bid! Great bag great color.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I saw the listing for the wristlet  so happy you were the winning bid! Great bag great color.


I know, right? I emailed the seller back in January, and she/he actually asked me if I knew if it came with a longer strap.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> My jaw is dropping at the price, what a score  It looks brand new too. And China Red to boot!


LOL - that price is definitely "start the car!!!" worthy.


----------



## jbags07

Copper Ostrich Cocker from Spring/Summer 2009 just arrived. She’s beautiful. Pix don’t do justice to the treatment. There is darkening/black areas, not sure if thats wear or part of the treatment.  Only issue, the musty smell is intense. A 12 on a scale of 1-10   I just called Modern. They can replace the lining and deodorize the leather, with an 80% chance of success in eliminating the smell.i think the odds are good, and its a rare and special bag, so i will send it out and hope they can get the smell completely out.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Copper Ostrich Cocker from Spring/Summer 2009 just arrived. She’s beautiful. Pix don’t do justice to the treatment. There is darkening/black areas, not sure if thats wear or part of the treatment.  Only issue, the musty smell is intense. A 12 on a scale of 1-10   I just called Modern. They can replace the lining and deodorize the leather, with an 80% chance of success in eliminating the smell.i think the odds are good, and its a rare and special bag, so i will send it out and hope they can get the smell completely out.
> 
> View attachment 5384212
> View attachment 5384213
> View attachment 5384214
> View attachment 5384215
> View attachment 5384216
> View attachment 5384217
> View attachment 5384218
> View attachment 5384228


Oh-Em-GEE!!!! Is that a beauty!!!  Well, when the 'finish' wears, you'll see the original black leather underneath, so that's normal for metallics. Still, looks like this bag is pretty AWEsome!!!  So glad you took a chance on this one!!!

ETA: Can't believe the seller thought it was SCRATCHED - for being a luxury business it's odd they wouldn't know Ostrich.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Oh-Em-GEE!!!! Is that a beauty!!!  Well, when the 'finish' wears, you'll see the original black leather underneath, so that's normal for metallics. Still, looks like this bag is pretty AWEsome!!!  So glad you took a chance on this one!!!
> 
> ETA: Can't believe the seller thought it was SCRATCHED - for being a luxury business it's odd they wouldn't know Ostrich.


Thank u!  Its in really great shape, minus the stink. Glad i took the chance too, and being very hopeful Modern can get the smell out, b/c if they do, it will be a showstopper. I added a lot of pix to try to capture that, but this is one of those bags that the camera just cannot convey its beauty.

regarding the seller, yeah, they did not know what they had!  Even with the stink, condition wise its an 8.5 out of 10. Retail was 7350, and they let it go for 625.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> Copper Ostrich Cocker from Spring/Summer 2009 just arrived. She’s beautiful. Pix don’t do justice to the treatment. There is darkening/black areas, not sure if thats wear or part of the treatment.  Only issue, the musty smell is intense. A 12 on a scale of 1-10   I just called Modern. They can replace the lining and deodorize the leather, with an 80% chance of success in eliminating the smell.i think the odds are good, and its a rare and special bag, so i will send it out and hope they can get the smell completely out.
> 
> View attachment 5384212
> View attachment 5384213
> View attachment 5384214
> View attachment 5384215
> View attachment 5384216
> View attachment 5384217
> View attachment 5384218
> View attachment 5384228


 

Wow wow wow! That is one breathtaking bag, it's almost mesmerizing to look at! I hope modern can get the  out. Great score, congratulations!!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Copper Ostrich Cocker from Spring/Summer 2009 just arrived. She’s beautiful. Pix don’t do justice to the treatment. There is darkening/black areas, not sure if thats wear or part of the treatment.  Only issue, the musty smell is intense. A 12 on a scale of 1-10   I just called Modern. They can replace the lining and deodorize the leather, with an 80% chance of success in eliminating the smell.i think the odds are good, and its a rare and special bag, so i will send it out and hope they can get the smell completely out.
> 
> View attachment 5384212
> View attachment 5384213
> View attachment 5384214
> View attachment 5384215
> View attachment 5384216
> View attachment 5384217
> View attachment 5384218
> View attachment 5384228



       What a showstopper! Just divine! That color!!!


----------



## jbags07

jess10141 said:


> Wow wow wow! That is one breathtaking bag, it's almost mesmerizing to look at! I hope modern can get the  out. Great score, congratulations!!


Thank you!  I am psyched about it. But its out in the garage right now  praying Modern can de-stinkify it lol



JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper! Just divine! That color!!!



thank u!  It is a fabulous color/treatment


----------



## jbags07

These arrived today. I’ve been on an exotic kick lately. And while i have been buying a lot, i just sold 34 bags in the last 5 weeks (vintage and contemporary), so…..definitely sending out more then i am bringing in!   

both bags are a little dry, so i need to research which products would work well to condition these older, exotic skins. Any suggestions would be wonderful 

1. Anaconda Tote bag in Old Petra (i found a cool post about this bag from 2007, see pix)
2. a special edition Veneta produced exclusively for the opening of the Omotesando Tokyo BV….
    Omotesando Karung Veneta in Biscotto, from 2006
3. Lizard? cosmetic pouch


----------



## jeune_fille

Wow @jbags07  I love your finds. And Also, I love the Ostrich Veneta!

By the way, yoox has a lot of Old BV right now.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Wow @jbags07  I love your finds. And Also, I love the Ostrich Veneta!
> 
> By the way, yoox has a lot of Old BV right now.


Thank you    I am loving the oztrich Veneta too, i used it this weekend, and its so soft and comfortable to use…..

oh boy, off to yoox i go


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Thank you    I am loving the oztrich Veneta too, i used it this weekend, and its so soft and comfortable to use…..
> 
> oh boy, off to yoox i go



Please dont buy them all and leave something for me


----------



## Evergreen602

jeune_fille said:


> By the way, yoox has a lot of Old BV right now.


They have a nice selection of old BV, but the prices are steep.  For example, I have the bag below in three different colors, including the New Steel pictured.  I paid $650 total for the New Steel from Rebag three years ago.  27% off of $2760?  This bag never retailed for more than $2500 before it was discontinued by DL.  Perhaps with the exception of Nero, you can find this bag for under $1000 in the US in excellent used condition.  The bag pictured was labeled new, but even then, it has imprint marks from the handles due to improper storage.

Buyer beware - do your research pricing.  Don't want my fellow BVettes overpaying if it can be avoided.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> They have a nice selection of old BV, but the prices are steep.  For example, I have the bag below in three different colors, including the New Steel pictured.  I paid $650 total for the New Steel from Rebag three years ago.  27% off of $2760?  This bag never retailed for more than $2500 before it was discontinued by DL.  Perhaps with the exception of Nero, you can find this bag for under $1000 in the US in excellent used condition.  The bag pictured was labeled new, but even then, it has imprint marks from the handles due to improper storage.
> 
> Buyer beware - do your research pricing.  Don't want my fellow BVettes overpaying if it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 5388734


Yes, i went and looked, and the prices are very high. New TM bags can still be found at the outlets, and for better prices. Resale prices are for sure higher now, but the ‘less popular’ colors and styles aren’t too bad. Exotics in particular, are surprisingly low….


----------



## jeune_fille

Hello @Evergreen602 , yes I agree they are quite pricey especially if those are heavily discounted from another outlet. I think the way yoox works is that they consolidate the items from different consignment shops and the shops that brought it to them will be the one to set the price. However, prices in yoox constantly fluctuate and more often, they have a lot of promo. You just have to be very patient  What I am doing is I add the items to my wish list and wait for the price decrease


----------



## Evergreen602

jeune_fille said:


> Hello @Evergreen602 , yes I agree they are quite pricey especially if those are heavily discounted from another outlet. I think the way yoox works is that they consolidate the items from different consignment shops and the shops that brought it to them will be the one to set the price. However, prices in yoox constantly fluctuate and more often, they have a lot of promo. You just have to be very patient  What I am doing is I add the items to my wish list and wait for the price decrease


Thanks, @jeune_fille !  That's good to know.  I'll keep checking yoox for old BV.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Hello @Evergreen602 , yes I agree they are quite pricey especially if those are heavily discounted from another outlet. I think the way yoox works is that they consolidate the items from different consignment shops and the shops that brought it to them will be the one to set the price. However, prices in yoox constantly fluctuate and more often, they have a lot of promo. You just have to be very patient  What I am doing is I add the items to my wish list and wait for the price decrease


Thank u for this info, i will keep an eye out for promos!  Once i sail off Ban Island


----------



## jeune_fille

@jbags07 and @Evergreen602 , OMG yoox is very addicting haha. I also buy there from some other designers. Especially, those RTW that I missed from the past seasons.
Speaking of past season, they have the cashmere coat that I like from Resort 2019. In the outlet, it was around 500, but in yoox it is still 1600. Come summer, I think it might go down as low as 300-400, as long as someone don't buy it on the first snap.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> @jbags07 and @Evergreen602 , OMG yoox is very addicting haha. I also buy there from some other designers. Especially, those RTW that I missed from the past seasons.
> Speaking of past season, they have the cashmere coat that I like from Resort 2019. In the outlet, it was around 500, but in yoox it is still 1600. Come summer, I think it might go down as low as 300-400, as long as someone don't buy it on the first snap.


I hope when it goes on sale, you are able to get it!  It sounds dreamy


----------



## jbags07

A very sweet BVette passed this karung stunner from her closet to mine…..i think its from 2016 and i am not sure of the color, its a grayish green irl.


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> A very sweet BVette passed this karung stunner from her closet to mine…..i think its from 2016 and i am not sure of the color, its a grayish green irl.
> 
> View attachment 5390390


It’s Ardoise (Fall 2016)


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s Ardoise (Fall 2016)


Thank u V0N


----------



## OK1980

This is my BV bag, got it at their outlet store in Bicester Village (England) last November. Was looking at it & the other half wandered over and said ‘if I buy it, can we go’ so it came home with me .


----------



## IntheOcean

jbags07 said:


> Copper Ostrich Cocker from Spring/Summer 2009 just arrived. She’s beautiful. Pix don’t do justice to the treatment. There is darkening/black areas, not sure if thats wear or part of the treatment.  Only issue, the musty smell is intense. A 12 on a scale of 1-10   I just called Modern. They can replace the lining and deodorize the leather, with an 80% chance of success in eliminating the smell.i think the odds are good, and its a rare and special bag, so i will send it out and hope they can get the smell completely out.
> 
> View attachment 5384212
> View attachment 5384213
> View attachment 5384214
> View attachment 5384215
> View attachment 5384216
> View attachment 5384217
> View attachment 5384218
> View attachment 5384228


Drop dead gorgeous!!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. BV leathers are truly amazing.


----------



## jbags07

IntheOcean said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. BV leathers are truly amazing.


Thank u so much!


----------



## Evergreen602

Introducing my new metallic Lauren!  Her color name was listed as Dark Bronze, but I'm still trying to determine if that is the official color for this bag.  She's a chameleon for sure!  Most of the time I see metallic brown, gold and even olive green.  Sometimes I will catch a glimpse of copper, depending on the light.

Here she is in bright daylight:



And here she is in the shade, but with some bits of direct sun:



This one was taken last night as the sun was starting to set:



And finally one taken last night with my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo for comparison of colors:


----------



## JenJBS

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my new metallic Lauren!  Her color name was listed as Dark Bronze, but I'm still trying to determine if that is the official color for this bag.  She's a chameleon for sure!  Most of the time I see metallic brown, gold and even olive green.  Sometimes I will catch a glimpse of copper, depending on the light.
> 
> Here she is in bright daylight:
> View attachment 5392157
> 
> 
> And here she is in the shade, but with some bits of direct sun:
> View attachment 5392158
> 
> 
> This one was taken last night as the sun was starting to set:
> View attachment 5392159
> 
> 
> And finally one taken last night with my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo for comparison of colors:
> View attachment 5392160



The color on this bag is TDF!


----------



## GLangdon

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my new metallic Lauren!  Her color name was listed as Dark Bronze, but I'm still trying to determine if that is the official color for this bag.  She's a chameleon for sure!  Most of the time I see metallic brown, gold and even olive green.  Sometimes I will catch a glimpse of copper, depending on the light.
> 
> Here she is in bright daylight:
> View attachment 5392157
> 
> 
> And here she is in the shade, but with some bits of direct sun:
> View attachment 5392158
> 
> 
> This one was taken last night as the sun was starting to set:
> View attachment 5392159
> 
> 
> And finally one taken last night with my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo for comparison of colors:
> View attachment 5392160


Love the colour!


----------



## GLangdon

I bought this a year or so ago. Love everything about it, but I haven’t used it yet.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my new metallic Lauren!  Her color name was listed as Dark Bronze, but I'm still trying to determine if that is the official color for this bag.  She's a chameleon for sure!  Most of the time I see metallic brown, gold and even olive green.  Sometimes I will catch a glimpse of copper, depending on the light.
> 
> Here she is in bright daylight:
> View attachment 5392157
> 
> 
> And here she is in the shade, but with some bits of direct sun:
> View attachment 5392158
> 
> 
> This one was taken last night as the sun was starting to set:
> View attachment 5392159
> 
> 
> And finally one taken last night with my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo for comparison of colors:
> View attachment 5392160


Swoon…absolutely stunning!  Its in excellent condition too. And the color   I love how it changes depending on lighting etc. this is a really amazing bag, and i think it will be pretty neutral too, it will go with almost everything.


----------



## jbags07

GLangdon said:


> I bought this a year or so ago. Love everything about it, but I haven’t used it yet.


This is a beautiful bag!  You must use it


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Swoon…absolutely stunning!  Its in excellent condition too. And the color   I love how it changes depending on lighting etc. this is a really amazing bag, and i think it will be pretty neutral too, it will go with almost everything.


The color is gorgeous in person!  The more I look into it, the more I think the color is actually Oro Scuro (Dark Gold).  It's tricky to determine from photos.  I think I will see if my SA can verify it for me based on the code on the tag.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> The color is gorgeous in person!  The more I look into it, the more I think the color is actually Oro Scuro (Dark Gold).  It's tricky to determine from photos.  I think I will see if my SA can verify it for me based on the code on the tag.


If u tag V0N or post in the identify thread, V0N or Indiaink should know the name…..it does look like dark gold, and i love how its such a chameleon color….especially those green undertones!


----------



## crazybagfan

Just got it yesterday and start carrying it today. New cassette in camping Color


----------



## Evergreen602

The Cassette looks so good in Camping!  Love it!


----------



## jbags07

crazybagfan said:


> Just got it yesterday and start carrying it today. New cassette in camping Color


Love this color!


----------



## Litsa

My new mini loop and chevron belt


----------



## jbags07

Litsa said:


> My new mini loop and chevron belt
> 
> View attachment 5397468


Both look wonderful on you!


----------



## noegirl

Mini loop in tangerine


----------



## snibor

crazybagfan said:


> Just got it yesterday and start carrying it today. New cassette in camping Color


Gorgeous!  Can you describe this color as opposed to black?  Does camping have a greenish shade in it?


----------



## jbags07

I initiated some quotes from various resellers, wound up doing a ‘trade’ with Rebag, and it worked out quite well. I definitely recommend it if you are looking to let go of some bags…..Introducing my new to me Cesta. Color to be determined, but its a lovely reddish brown….


----------



## crazybagfan

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!  Can you describe this color as opposed to black?  Does camping have a greenish shade in it?


Definitely greenish shade. Sometimes it looks like black. A very interesting Color yet easy to maintain since it’s not a light Color


----------



## snibor

crazybagfan said:


> Definitely greenish shade. Sometimes it looks like black. A very interesting Color yet easy to maintain since it’s not a light Color


Thank you.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I initiated some quotes from various resellers, wound up doing a ‘trade’ with Rebag, and it worked out quite well. I definitely recommend it if you are looking to let go of some bags…..Introducing my new to me Cesta. Color to be determined, but its a lovely reddish brown….
> 
> View attachment 5401124
> View attachment 5401125



Wow!     Congratulations on adding this bag to your collection!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Wow!     Congratulations on adding this bag to your collection!


Thank you    I am trying to send more out then i am taking in lol, but this one, i just could not resist.


----------



## snibor

My first BV bag!  Cassette in black (cross posted from cassette thread)


----------



## Euclase

snibor said:


> My first BV bag!  Cassette in black (cross posted from cassette thread)
> View attachment 5402527


Congrats!  Such a classic.


----------



## Evergreen602

Caramel Teen Jodie arrived this morning!  Got her just before the price increase.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Caramel Teen Jodie arrived this morning!  Got her just before the price increase.
> 
> View attachment 5408543


Gorgeous!  You don’t have any TM venetas, right? Would love to see a comparison of the Medium Veneta and the Teen…this looks like a great size!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  You don’t have any TM venetas, right? Would love to see a comparison of the Medium Veneta and the Teen…this looks like a great size!


The closest TM Veneta I have is the Large Belly, which is slightly larger than my Small Jodie.  I think the Medium Belly or Medium Veneta would be comparable to the Teen Jodie, but I would also be interested in seeing a side-by-side comparison too.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> The closest TM Veneta I have is the Large Belly, which is slightly larger than my Small Jodie.  I think the Medium Belly or Medium Veneta would be comparable to the Teen Jodie, but I would also be interested in seeing a side-by-side comparison too.


Hopefully someone with both will see this and post!


----------



## Litsa

Added a black mini Jodie to my small collection


----------



## jbags07

Litsa said:


> View attachment 5408989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a black mini Jodie to my small collection


All of the different colors are so pretty, but mini Jodie is just so stunning in Nero! Gorgeous bag


----------



## Evergreen602

Litsa said:


> View attachment 5408989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a black mini Jodie to my small collection


It's been said on this forum that BV does color so well, but I think they do black just as well.  So chic!  Congrats on your new beauty and enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Evergreen602 said:


> It's been said on this forum that BV does color so well, but I think they do black just as well.  So chic!  Congrats on your new beauty and enjoy!



Can someone please give me an example of a black that is not done well? To me, black is black... It doesn't have all the variations that other colors do (ex. purple can be more red or more blus, it can be light lanvendar or really dark eggplant); so I'm not sure how it could be done well, or badly.  Or does doing black well mean that the bag style looks good in black?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Can someone please give me an example of a black that is not done well? To me, black is black... It doesn't have all the variations that other colors do (ex. purple can be more red or more blus, it can be light lanvendar or really dark eggplant); so I'm not sure how it could be done well, or badly.  Or does doing black well mean that the bag style looks good in black?


IMO it's all about saturation. There are blacks that aren't as deeply saturated and don't have as much dramatic effect.


----------



## grietje

JenJBS said:


> Can someone please give me an example of a black that is not done well? … Or does doing black well mean that the bag style looks good in black?



For me, some bags end up looking less luxurious, cheap, or just plain in black. The same bag in say a blue or a red or a tan could gorgeous but it just reads ‘meh’ in black. If a bag looks great in black, again for me, it’s a really well designed bag.


----------



## Evergreen602

JenJBS said:


> Can someone please give me an example of a black that is not done well? To me, black is black... It doesn't have all the variations that other colors do (ex. purple can be more red or more blus, it can be light lanvendar or really dark eggplant); so I'm not sure how it could be done well, or badly.  Or does doing black well mean that the bag style looks good in black?





muchstuff said:


> IMO it's all about saturation. There are blacks that aren't as deeply saturated and don't have as much dramatic effect.


Agree 100% with @muchstuff.  BV black or "nero" is very well saturated and rich.  And I need to add more to my collection!  LOL


----------



## Litsa

muchstuff said:


> IMO it's all about saturation. There are blacks that aren't as deeply saturated and don't have as much dramatic effect.





grietje said:


> For me, some bags end up looking less luxurious, cheap, or just plain in black. The same bag in say a blue or a red or a tan could gorgeous but it just reads ‘meh’ in black. If a bag looks great in black, again for me, it’s a really well designed bag.



I agree with both these points. Black comes in different saturations and in my opinion the BV bag has a nice oil slick look to it. Also the pattern and style still really stand out in the black. The bag doesn’t need to be in a bright color to draw your attention. Some black bags are boring and look a dime a dozen. This one to me is unique thanks to the design and weave.


----------



## electricbluerita

My new-to-me Cesta Tote in metallic grey/dark silver/gunmetal.  Scored in perfect condition for ~750 USD from a consignment store in Bangkok, Thailand. Perfect work tote for me, understated with a little shine when the light hits.


----------



## jessilou

I just got this rubber Punch bag from FWRD (and there was a 20% off code!). It’s so cute and it reminds me of an egg.


----------



## ydove

jbags07 said:


> Starting this thread so we have a place for everyone to share their BV purchases….
> 
> i will start with 2 recent purchases.
> 
> Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido and Small Intrecciato Loop in Mist
> 
> both should be great summer bags!
> 
> View attachment 5365879
> View attachment 5365880
> View attachment 5365881
> View attachment 5365882
> View attachment 5365883
> View attachment 5365884


The first one is beautiful


----------



## jbags07

electricbluerita said:


> My new-to-me Cesta Tote in metallic grey/dark silver/gunmetal.  Scored in perfect condition for ~750 USD from a consignment store in Bangkok, Thailand. Perfect work tote for me, understated with a little shine when the light hits.
> 
> View attachment 5412041


Oh what a score!  Great price for a stunning bag!  The medium Cesta us a fabulous bag, and you are very lucky to have it in this gorgeous metallic


----------



## jbags07

ydove said:


> The first one is beautiful


Thank u very much!  They took leather tubes and wove them to mimic straw, but its leather…..such a cool effect irl. Its heavy, but a BV unicorn for many.


----------



## electricbluerita

jbags07 said:


> Oh what a score!  Great price for a stunning bag!  The medium Cesta us a fabulous bag, and you are very lucky to have it in this gorgeous metallic



You are so lovely, thank you!!


----------



## Peppr

Teen Jodie


----------



## GoStanford

electricbluerita said:


> My new-to-me Cesta Tote in metallic grey/dark silver/gunmetal.  Scored in perfect condition for ~750 USD from a consignment store in Bangkok, Thailand. Perfect work tote for me, understated with a little shine when the light hits.


Absolutely beautiful bag.  Please use it and enjoy it.  One of my big regrets is selling this bag after my wallet fell out of it a few times.  I thought it wasn't secure enough for me to use, but then I downsized some time later to a pocket-size wallet, and I could have zipped that into the inside lining.  It's a gorgeous bag, and even as the metallic sheen slightly fades on the corners, it still looks beautiful and a little more three-dimensional with those added glittery spots.


----------



## Elena S

Mini Jodie in grape resting on her very own chair in Zurich


----------



## jeune_fille

I bought some ready to wear from New Bottega (Daniel Lee). I got them for almost 85% off from the outlet. I would say, I love the skirt I bought so far.


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Couldn’t resist the chlorophyll color


----------



## Euclase

Peppr said:


> Teen Jodie


Congrats!!!   Which color is this?


----------



## Peppr

Euclase said:


> Congrats!!!   Which color is this?


Thank you  It’s porridge


----------



## _Moravia_

jeune_fille said:


> I bought some ready to wear from New Bottega (Daniel Lee). I got them for almost 85% off from the outlet. I would say, I love the skirt I bought so far.


Which outlet are you referring to? Would love to see some mod shots of your RTW scores!


----------



## jeune_fille

_Moravia_ said:


> Which outlet are you referring to? Would love to see some mod shots of your RTW scores!


Hello @_Moravia_ , sorry I didnt see this message. I got them from Florida outlet. They had a Memorial Day promo so I was able to snag some pieces. I already wore them  But If ever I will again, I will post them here.


----------



## electricbluerita

GoStanford said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag.  Please use it and enjoy it.  One of my big regrets is selling this bag after my wallet fell out of it a few times.  I thought it wasn't secure enough for me to use, but then I downsized some time later to a pocket-size wallet, and I could have zipped that into the inside lining.  It's a gorgeous bag, and even as the metallic sheen slightly fades on the corners, it still looks beautiful and a little more three-dimensional with those added glittery spots.



Aw, did you have exactly the same bag? I'm sorry you regret it! It has become my daily bag (well, almost, because you know... we always have to give our love to the others as well! lol). I put a bag insert in it and it now fits my laptop perfectly since my work is remote and I generally work from cafes. Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## GoStanford

electricbluerita said:


> Aw, did you have exactly the same bag? I'm sorry you regret it! It has become my daily bag (well, almost, because you know... we always have to give our love to the others as well! lol). I put a bag insert in it and it now fits my laptop perfectly since my work is remote and I generally work from cafes. Thank you so much for your kind words!


Yep, exact same bag.  Enjoy yours - it sounds it has already become a trusted go-to bag.  Sounds perfect for working from cafes!


----------



## NycAlien

First BV bag but I wonder why nobody talk about this one !


----------



## snibor

NycAlien said:


> First BV bag but I wonder why nobody talk about this one !


Oh congrats!  I have been admiring these bags


----------



## _Moravia_

NycAlien said:


> First BV bag but I wonder why nobody talk about this one !



Congratulations on your first BV purchase! I have been considering this bag as my next purchase. It's like an art piece to me.


----------



## snibor

Small loop in thunder. It’s a beautiful slate gray.  Here’s a size comparison with a speedy 20


----------



## Euclase

snibor said:


> Small loop in thunder. It’s a beautiful slate gray.  Here’s a size comparison with a speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423689


Ah, gorgeous! I love the contrast of the gold hardware against the Thunder leather.


----------



## snibor

Euclase said:


> Ah, gorgeous! I love the contrast of the gold hardware against the Thunder leather.


Thanks!  Only my second Bottega.  Think I’m on ban island now.


----------



## Euclase

snibor said:


> Thanks!  Only my second Bottega.  Think I’m on ban island now.


But at least you’ll have a wonderful bag to keep you company as you stroll the island!


----------



## beekmanhill

snibor said:


> Small loop in thunder. It’s a beautiful slate gray.  Here’s a size comparison with a speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423689


I've been loving that color on the various websites.  It's beautiful and that size will hold a lot.


----------



## winks

Bought this chalk mini pouch this weekend in Paris! Already love it!


----------



## chubbyshopper

My first BV bag, the mini Roma. Bought Preloved but in mint condition. 
Still in two minds whether to keep but I love the colour and I'm a big fan of crossbody styles. Anyone else have this bag?


----------



## jeune_fille

chubbyshopper said:


> My first BV bag, the mini Roma. Bought Preloved but in mint condition.
> Still in two minds whether to keep but I love the colour and I'm a big fan of crossbody styles. Anyone else have this bag?



I dont have the mini, but I have two small Roma, and I love them a lot. I will never ever ever part with them  
Your Mini Roma is gorgeous. I think it is very functional and will always be in style.


----------



## rutabaga

My first BV: a preloved intrecciato belt bag. I have a Gucci Ophidia belt bag but wanted something a little under the radar that wasn’t nylon:


----------



## monkyjib

They finally made the “normal” cassette in my favorite grey shade - thunder! I just had to have one. Also tried on the jelly sandals and fell in love with them. Very light & comfortable! FYI there were both men’s and women’s cassette available in “thunder”. The men’s was made with calfskin (wrinkly texture), while the women’s lambskin (smooth texture). The interior looked different, too.


----------



## Euclase

monkyjib said:


> They finally made the “normal” cassette in my favorite grey shade - thunder! I just had to have one. Also tried on the jelly sandals and fell in love with them. Very light & comfortable! FYI there were both men’s and women’s cassette available in “thunder”. The men’s was made with calfskin (wrinkly texture), while the women’s lambskin (smooth texture). The interior looked different, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427889
> 
> View attachment 5427888
> View attachment 5427890
> View attachment 5427891


Yaaay, congrats on your new cassette!  And thank you for sharing comparison pics too.


----------



## jbags07

NycAlien said:


> First BV bag but I wonder why nobody talk about this one !


I love this, what a gorgeous bag   May i ask, is it as difficult to zip/unzip, get in/out of as the regular mini Jodie?


----------



## jbags07

snibor said:


> Small loop in thunder. It’s a beautiful slate gray.  Here’s a size comparison with a speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423689


Great color!  And a perfect size….


----------



## jbags07

chubbyshopper said:


> My first BV bag, the mini Roma. Bought Preloved but in mint condition.
> Still in two minds whether to keep but I love the colour and I'm a big fan of crossbody styles. Anyone else have this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425503
> 
> View attachment 5425504


This is just gorgeous    Looks like Peony?  And the condition is amazing. What a find!


----------



## jbags07

monkyjib said:


> They finally made the “normal” cassette in my favorite grey shade - thunder! I just had to have one. Also tried on the jelly sandals and fell in love with them. Very light & comfortable! FYI there were both men’s and women’s cassette available in “thunder”. The men’s was made with calfskin (wrinkly texture), while the women’s lambskin (smooth texture). The interior looked different, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427889
> 
> View attachment 5427888
> View attachment 5427890
> View attachment 5427891


Congrats on your purchase!  Love the comparison pix, both bags are


----------



## jbags07

i recently picked up 2 classic pieces……

the Nero Nappa Velours treatment is a favorite of mine, and i purchased this Veneta in large to replace my Maxi (i love my maxi Venetas but i am not a big bag gal so i plan to sell them, and i am very pleased i found one in large that is in almost new condition).

Also found a new never used Nero ostrich wallet.  Love that the large size iphone fits inside! So its a great grab and go wallet/clutch when u need to run out w/o a bag. The same one is listed on FP right now, in excellent condition.


----------



## NycAlien

Thank


jbags07 said:


> I love this, what a gorgeous bag   May i ask, is it as difficult to zip/unzip, get in/out of as the regular mini Jodie?


 Thank you 
No super easy! And he hold a little more stuff


----------



## EmilyM11




----------



## rose80

Evergreen602 said:


> My new beauty arrived about an hour ago.  I managed to snap a few pics before it got dark outside.  Sorry, tags are still on her, but she's perfect and a keeper.
> 
> A little (long) story on what influenced my decision to buy this bag.  When I first saw this style (not sure what season it first came out), I didn't get it.  I thought it was so blah.  To me, BV is all about Intrecciato.  The only bag without Intrecciato I really liked was The Pouch.  It wasn't until I saw this style, in this color, that I suddenly fell in love.
> 
> Now about the color - I've loved Racing Green since I first saw it a couple of years ago.  Every time I went into a BV boutique, I would admire the color in whatever bag style was on display.  I thought Racing Green was especially beautiful in the Intrecciato Pouch, and considered buying The Pouch in that color at times.  Instead, I purchased the Raintree Intrecciato Pouch (that was love at first try on in front of a mirror).  Once I purchased Raintree, I thought another green Pouch would be too much.  I'm kind of collector, but not THAT much of a collector.  In a weird way, I also liked the Racing Green Chain Pouch (a style I don't get either).  The chain does not work for me and I consider that bag to be too trendy for my style.
> 
> I would occasionally see various bags in Racing Green pop up on the pre-loved sites, and I would watch them.  Then this one appeared on my screen.  Oh boy.  What just happened?  "This bag is actually gorgeous!", I thought. I clicked the heart icon on FP and watched it for a few days.  I could not get it out of my head.  Then I added it to my shopping cart, and let it sit for a couple more days.  This bag was not going away.  It was in my head and there to stay.
> 
> So here she is - my Racing Green Mini Double Knot!
> 
> View attachment 5369133
> View attachment 5369137
> View attachment 5369138


That is just stunning


----------



## Evergreen602

What happens when three BV items on one's wish list pop up on the pre loved sites in excellent condition, within six days of each other, and at lower prices than one expected to pay?

This.  This happens.




To be fair, I was stalking the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for a while, and pounced on it once it took another reduction.  The Knots were an unexpected surprise!

Now, back to ban island...unless another pre loved BV on my wish list pops up somewhere in excellent or pristine condition!


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> What happens when three BV items on one's wish list pop up on the pre loved sites in excellent condition, within six days of each other, and at lower prices than one expected to pay?
> 
> This.  This happens.
> 
> View attachment 5443097
> 
> 
> To be fair, I was stalking the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for a while, and pounced on it once it took another reduction.  The Knots were an unexpected surprise!
> 
> Now, back to ban island...unless another pre loved BV on my wish list pops up somewhere in excellent or pristine condition!


OMG, just gorgeous! What an excellent haul! TM and DL era pieces, great work, you!


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> What happens when three BV items on one's wish list pop up on the pre loved sites in excellent condition, within six days of each other, and at lower prices than one expected to pay?
> 
> This.  This happens.
> 
> View attachment 5443097
> 
> 
> To be fair, I was stalking the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for a while, and pounced on it once it took another reduction.  The Knots were an unexpected surprise!
> 
> Now, back to ban island...unless another pre loved BV on my wish list pops up somewhere in excellent or pristine condition!


Love them all. Congratulations, great scores!

Is the grey metal Knot clutch dark IRL? The pics of it that I’ve seen online seem to make it appear darker in tone but your photo makes it appear on the lighter side (on my computer screen).


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> OMG, just gorgeous! What an excellent haul! TM and DL era pieces, great work, you!





_Moravia_ said:


> Love them all. Congratulations, great scores!


Thank you both!  I'm still in shock I found these all in the same week!



_Moravia_ said:


> Is the grey metal Knot clutch dark IRL? The pics of it that I’ve seen online seem to make it appear darker in tone but your photo makes it appear on the lighter side (on my computer screen).


I learned there are were actually two greys made in these metal Knots.  This one is Argento (Silver) from Spring / Summer 2015.  The darker one is Brunito from Fall / Winter 2012.  It appears to be a more matte finish.  It is also on my wish list!

I went through the 2012 and 2013 threads in the reference library, and the first gold metal knot was done in Early Fall 2012.  In the Fall / Winter 2013 thread, there was mention of that season's gold metal knot being more copper in color.  That warmer color would be characteristic of Oro Bruciato (Burnt Gold).  But now I am wondering if there were really two different gold metal finishes.

FYI, my gold metal knot looks more yellow in the photo, but in most light the color looks like the other Oro Bruciato knots I've seen posted on TPF.


----------



## Swathi

My new almond mini Jodie


----------



## indiaink

Swathi said:


> My new almond mini Jodie


Aw, a Mini in a MINI.


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you both!  I'm still in shock I found these all in the same week!
> 
> 
> I learned there are were actually two greys made in these metal Knots.  This one is Argento (Silver) from Spring / Summer 2015.  The darker one is Brunito from Fall / Winter 2012.  It appears to be a more matte finish.  It is also on my wish list!
> 
> I went through the 2012 and 2013 threads in the reference library, and the first gold metal knot was done in Early Fall 2012.  In the Fall / Winter 2013 thread, there was mention of that season's gold metal knot being more copper in color.  That warmer color would be characteristic of Oro Bruciato (Burnt Gold).  But now I am wondering if there were really two different gold metal finishes.
> 
> FYI, my gold metal knot looks more yellow in the photo, but in most light the color looks like the other Oro Bruciato knots I've seen posted on TPF.



Thanks so much for the information. I wasn't aware of this. Off to search the BV reference library....


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> What happens when three BV items on one's wish list pop up on the pre loved sites in excellent condition, within six days of each other, and at lower prices than one expected to pay?
> 
> This.  This happens.
> 
> View attachment 5443097
> 
> 
> To be fair, I was stalking the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for a while, and pounced on it once it took another reduction.  The Knots were an unexpected surprise!
> 
> Now, back to ban island...unless another pre loved BV on my wish list pops up somewhere in excellent or pristine condition!


I hope there are some swanky events happening soon on Ban Island so you have occasions to wear these beauties!!!


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> I hope there are some swanky events happening soon on Ban Island so you have occasions to wear these beauties!!!


Ban island has a lovely wine bar.  I think these Knots will pair beautifully with some jeans, a nice top, some pretty shoes, and the local specialty - sparkling wine!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I hope there are some swanky events happening soon on Ban Island so you have occasions to wear these beauties!!!


Love this reoly, u gave me a good laugh


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> What happens when three BV items on one's wish list pop up on the pre loved sites in excellent condition, within six days of each other, and at lower prices than one expected to pay?
> 
> This.  This happens.
> 
> View attachment 5443097
> 
> 
> To be fair, I was stalking the Nero Intrecciato Pouch for a while, and pounced on it once it took another reduction.  The Knots were an unexpected surprise!
> 
> Now, back to ban island...unless another pre loved BV on my wish list pops up somewhere in excellent or pristine condition!


Where is the fainting couch icon?! 

Triple swoon!  Omg. I take back everything i said About not liking the Pouch lol. I cannot dislike anything with that gorgeous intrecciato! Just stunning!  And those Knots. Are u Irish? Case u certainly have the luck of the Irish, to score both of these in tandem, both are unicorns  and each is just a work of art. Well done, and enjoy each of these amazing bags. And thank u for sharing the wonderful background info,this is such great info for all of us.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Where is the fainting couch icon?!
> 
> Triple swoon!  Omg. I take back everything i said About not liking the Pouch lol. I cannot dislike anything with that gorgeous intrecciato! Just stunning!  And those Knots. Are u Irish? Case u certainly have the luck of the Irish, to score both of these in tandem, both are unicorns  and each is just a work of art. Well done, and enjoy each of these amazing bags. And thank u for sharing the wonderful background info,this is such great info for all of us.


I know - I am still in disbelief that I found these Knots within days of each other.  They were on my wish list for a long time!  Of course they would pop up after I pull the trigger on the Nero Pouch!

I do have several Irish ancestors...so maybe that explains it!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I know - I am still in disbelief that I found these Knots within days of each other.  They were on my wish list for a long time!  Of course they would pop up after I pull the trigger on the Nero Pouch!
> 
> I do have several Irish ancestors...so maybe that explains it!


Yup. Luck of the Irish   

It was a great find, to secure both of these. They so rarely pop up!  And when they do they go so quickly. You’ve built an amazing collection so far!


----------



## alisonanna

I couldn’t resist this little cutie
I’m pretty sure the double strap is going to make me crazy, but still


----------



## GoStanford

alisonanna said:


> I couldn’t resist this little cutie
> I’m pretty sure the double strap is going to make me crazy, but still


I really like that wide woven look - nice photo and bag!


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> I couldn’t resist this little cutie
> I’m pretty sure the double strap is going to make me crazy, but still
> 
> View attachment 5538954


The large weave looks really good on this bag, love the cube shape and the color  is the double strap adjustable? To lengthen or shorten it, or just a fixed length?


----------



## alisonanna

jbags07 said:


> The large weave looks really good on this bag, love the cube shape and the color  is the double strap adjustable? To lengthen or shorten it, or just a fixed leThe


Not adjustable, but the straps are just knotted on the inside of the bag, so I guess I could undo the side knots if I wanted it slightly longer (it isn't a long crossbody).  I was actually considering putting another knot at the top so that the straps don't separate on my shoulder.


----------



## Euclase

alisonanna said:


> I couldn’t resist this little cutie
> I’m pretty sure the double strap is going to make me crazy, but still
> 
> Oh... that color!


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> Not adjustable, but the straps are just knotted on the inside of the bag, so I guess I could undo the side knots if I wanted it slightly longer (it isn't a long crossbody).  I was actually considering putting another knot at the top so that the straps don't separate on my shoulder.


Thank u for this detailed response. The older Nodinis work well for me b/c i need long crossbody straps, not sure this would work. I appreciate you letting me know


----------



## jeune_fille

Hello there, 
Has anyone shopped in TheJaunt.com? They used to be madaluxevault and they have some bags that I am interested in. I am kind of hesitant because some of the bags are like from 6-7 years ago and they might be pre owned (condition not stated in the website). They also have the fabulous Lido bag and some knots.


----------



## indiaink

Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero The Lauren 1980!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's in!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero 1980 Lauren!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's on!
> 
> View attachment 5575903


This right here is ART


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero The Lauren 1980!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's in!
> 
> you got it! Show some modeling shots


----------



## indiaink

@grietje Indeed I did! Not comfortable doing modeling shots, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero The Lauren 1980!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's in!
> 
> View attachment 5575903


Beauty! Congratulations


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Hello there,
> Has anyone shopped in TheJaunt.com? They used to be madaluxevault and they have some bags that I am interested in. I am kind of hesitant because some of the bags are like from 6-7 years ago and they might be pre owned (condition not stated in the website). They also have the fabulous Lido bag and some knots.


I have not but now i must go take a look….keep us posted if u make any purchases! I am on ban after my Cabat purchase so i must resist all temptation lol


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero The Lauren 1980!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's in!
> 
> View attachment 5575903


Fantastic bag! Gives the classic Lauren such a cool edginess. What a fun bag this will be to use. Its definitely a 4 season bag too.


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero The Lauren 1980!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's in!
> 
> View attachment 5575903


OMG what a stunner!  Congrats on this find!


----------



## EVIE1001

I’ve just ordered the small Jodie in Fondant from the BV website. It was last one so I had to decide after dithering for weeks. I’ve not seen it in person but I’ve checked the measurements a hundred times and looked at lots of info online. I think it’ll be beautiful and just the right size.


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> Presenting my like-new, pristine, fresh off the showroom floor Mist/Nero The Lauren 1980!!! I'm shocked at the beautiful condition she's in!
> 
> View attachment 5575903


Congrats!!!  What a cool statement piece.


----------



## Euclase

EVIE1001 said:


> I’ve just ordered the small Jodie in Fondant from the BV website. It was last one so I had to decide after dithering for weeks. I’ve not seen it in person but I’ve checked the measurements a hundred times and looked at lots of info online. I think it’ll be beautiful and just the right size.


Fondant is amazing!  Congrats.


----------



## EVIE1001

Ordered on Wednesday and received today. My first Bottega bag and maybe I might need just one more, the small loop bag This small Jodie is just so gorgeous! I love everything about it. The perfect size for a shortie like me. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## danders

alisonanna said:


> I couldn’t resist this little cutie
> I’m pretty sure the double strap is going to make me crazy, but still
> 
> View attachment 5538954


Can you show what fits inside? Does a phone fit? Thanks!


----------



## Euclase

EVIE1001 said:


> Ordered on Wednesday and received today. My first Bottega bag and maybe I might need just one more, the small loop bag This small Jodie is just so gorgeous! I love everything about it. The perfect size for a shortie like me. ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578285


Congratulations on your first BV!  You picked a classic bag for starters.    Wear her in good health!  I'm short too, so I'd love to see a modeling shot.


----------



## BBBagHag

I finally found a mini Veneta that I adore and didn’t cost an arm and a leg! And I think I have her cervo baseball sister somewhere


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> I finally found a mini Veneta that I adore and didn’t cost an arm and a leg! And I think I have her cervo baseball sister somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578547


Oh my, would love to see a photo of the two together!


----------



## GoStanford

Latest purchase: Open-ended ticket to Ban Island.  I've never officially made a trip there, but I'd like to hold myself accountable in some way, and the main places I post here are BV and Coach vintage.  I tallied up my purchases for the month and realized that with items (not just bags but housewares and such) that I haven't even received or opened yet, it is time for a pause.

What do you all find effective to keep yourselves on Ban Island?  Shopping your closet, rearranging your current collection?  I think what's going to keep me busy for the next few weeks is cleaning up some vintage Coach I purchased.  It takes up space during that process so best not to accumulate more for now.

ETA:  Of course, ferries to Ban Island don't run this late at night, so the next few hours are totally fair game for necessary travel purchases!


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> Latest purchase: Open-ended ticket to Ban Island.  I've never officially made a trip there, but I'd like to hold myself accountable in some way, and the main places I post here are BV and Coach vintage.  I tallied up my purchases for the month and realized that with items (not just bags but housewares and such) that I haven't even received or opened yet, it is time for a pause.
> 
> What do you all find effective to keep yourselves on Ban Island?  Shopping your closet, rearranging your current collection?  I think what's going to keep me busy for the next few weeks is cleaning up some vintage Coach I purchased.  It takes up space during that process so best not to accumulate more for now.
> 
> ETA:  Of course, ferries to Ban Island don't run this late at night, so the next few hours are totally fair game for necessary travel purchases!


You will have company on Ban Island.  I've gone crazy with the purchases recently.  I guess that is the nature of the beast when most of the pieces I'm hunting are discontinued, only available at random on the secondhand market.  Thankfully, I can afford what I've bought, but I prefer to approach luxury shopping more like a marathon than a sprint.  Lately, I have been the Usain Bolt of luxury purchases!   

Ban Island basically means taking a pause, as you mentioned above.  I want to shift focus to enjoying what I have.  Hopefully, it will be a while before the next wish list item appears on my screen.  I'm not going to let a unicorn escape, but for some items it is probably best to pass until the timing feels right.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Latest purchase: Open-ended ticket to Ban Island.  I've never officially made a trip there, but I'd like to hold myself accountable in some way, and the main places I post here are BV and Coach vintage.  I tallied up my purchases for the month and realized that with items (not just bags but housewares and such) that I haven't even received or opened yet, it is time for a pause.
> 
> What do you all find effective to keep yourselves on Ban Island?  Shopping your closet, rearranging your current collection?  I think what's going to keep me busy for the next few weeks is cleaning up some vintage Coach I purchased.  It takes up space during that process so best not to accumulate more for now.
> 
> ETA:  Of course, ferries to Ban Island don't run this late at night, so the next few hours are totally fair game for necessary travel purchases!


The most effective way to remain on Ban Island is to cancel your ticket to the Forum and stay as far away as possible.


----------



## grietje

@GoStanford, 

My thoughts on ban island: ask yourself why you are buying?  What makes you need this bag?  Is anything else going on in your life that this buying is helping ease/distract from/manage?  What would happen if you didn’t buy? 

Think on these questions with a kind heart towards yourself.


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> Latest purchase: Open-ended ticket to Ban Island.  I've never officially made a trip there, but I'd like to hold myself accountable in some way, and the main places I post here are BV and Coach vintage.  I tallied up my purchases for the month and realized that with items (not just bags but housewares and such) that I haven't even received or opened yet, it is time for a pause.
> 
> What do you all find effective to keep yourselves on Ban Island?  Shopping your closet, rearranging your current collection?  I think what's going to keep me busy for the next few weeks is cleaning up some vintage Coach I purchased.  It takes up space during that process so best not to accumulate more for now.
> 
> ETA:  Of course, ferries to Ban Island don't run this late at night, so the next few hours are totally fair game for necessary travel purchases!


Shop my closet via electronic photo albums. I use e-albums with different categories including outgoing. The outgoing album allows me pre-cleans my closet. I never delete anything from outgoing as past stuff tells me what didn’t work. For me having a pictures of my existing things is a way to evaluate future purchases. Example: I see a black tote in a store, my brain scrambles I head for said tote, I pick it up, I pet it, I try it on THEN the phone comes out and bag album gets accessed and my beautiful black BV Cabat just saved me a store return.  
Seriously taking a break from or limiting time spent on the web helps.


----------



## gagabag

Nibb said:


> Shop my closet via electronic photo albums. I use e-albums with different categories including outgoing. The outgoing album allows me pre-cleans my closet. I never delete anything from outgoing as past stuff tells me what didn’t work. For me having a pictures of my existing things is a way to evaluate future purchases. Example: I see a black tote in a store, my brain scrambles I head for said tote, I pick it up, I pet it, I try it on THEN the phone comes out and bag album gets accessed and my beautiful black BV Cabat just saved me a store return.
> Seriously taking a break from or limiting time spent on the web helps.


Thank you Nibb for that voice of reason. I need to do the same


----------



## Evergreen602

Well, she arrived today.  072/500.  I took an excursion off Ban Island for her.  I've added a lot of gorgeous bags to my collection this year, and had no intention of growing my collection so quickly.  However, I have no regrets purchasing this particular Ottone Chevre Medium Cabat.  She's practically new.  The protective sticker is intact on the metal plate (despite some slight tarnishing), and she arrived with her dust bag with no signs of use.  Her previous owner took very good care of her and even added snaps to allow for closure (already love them).

She's my very first Cabat, and a very special one indeed.  At first I resisted, but I would like to thank the "enablers" over in the Cabat thread for helping me take the leap.  I'm sure I will enjoy her for many years to come.


----------



## GoStanford

Evergreen602 said:


> Well, she arrived today.  072/500.  I took an excursion off Ban Island for her.  I've added a lot of gorgeous bags to my collection this year, and had no intention of growing my collection so quickly.  However, I have no regrets purchasing this particular Ottone Chevre Medium Cabat.  She's practically new.  The protective sticker is intact on the metal plate (despite some slight tarnishing), and she arrived with her dust bag with no signs of use.  Her previous owner took very good care of her and even added snaps to allow for closure (already love them).
> 
> She's my very first Cabat, and a very special one indeed.  At first I resisted, but I would like to thank the "enablers" over in the Cabat thread for helping me take the leap.  I'm sure I will enjoy her for many years to come.


Great info about the bag - how nice that it arrived in great condition.  Please do post photos as you use it.  Am especially curious about how the snaps work.  And most of all, enjoy your beautiful new bag!!


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> Well, she arrived today.  072/500.  I took an excursion off Ban Island for her.  I've added a lot of gorgeous bags to my collection this year, and had no intention of growing my collection so quickly.  However, I have no regrets purchasing this particular Ottone Chevre Medium Cabat.  She's practically new.  The protective sticker is intact on the metal plate (despite some slight tarnishing), and she arrived with her dust bag with no signs of use.  Her previous owner took very good care of her and even added snaps to allow for closure (already love them).
> 
> She's my very first Cabat, and a very special one indeed.  At first I resisted, but I would like to thank the "enablers" over in the Cabat thread for helping me take the leap.  I'm sure I will enjoy her for many years to come.
> 
> View attachment 5581277


Oh my. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> Well, she arrived today.  072/500.  I took an excursion off Ban Island for her.  I've added a lot of gorgeous bags to my collection this year, and had no intention of growing my collection so quickly.  However, I have no regrets purchasing this particular Ottone Chevre Medium Cabat.  She's practically new.  The protective sticker is intact on the metal plate (despite some slight tarnishing), and she arrived with her dust bag with no signs of use.  Her previous owner took very good care of her and even added snaps to allow for closure (already love them).
> 
> She's my very first Cabat, and a very special one indeed.  At first I resisted, but I would like to thank the "enablers" over in the Cabat thread for helping me take the leap.  I'm sure I will enjoy her for many years to come.
> 
> View attachment 5581277


Score! Beautiful big congratulations


----------



## danders

Mini Jodie in travertine!


----------



## indiaink

danders said:


> Mini Jodie in travertine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582410


 this color!!!


----------



## Evergreen602

danders said:


> Mini Jodie in travertine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582410


Beautiful!  Travertine has to be my favorite color this season!


----------



## Fwalker

danders said:


> Mini Jodie in travertine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582410


Please more pictures!!


----------



## LaPush

Hello! May I get your thoughts on the small arco. I saw this bag at my local boutique and, fell in love with the leather and color. It seems quite heavy and I am looking for a bag to alternate with my Goyard. Thank you!


----------



## grietje

I had given up on the classic Veneta Hobo because I had bought and sold several.  I didn’t feel the proportion was right. I had always bought large because I’m 5’10” and so many reported the medium was too small. But then I decided to try a medium and it’s great!  There’s not extra room but for daily use I think it’ll be ideal. I wanted a dusty color for fall winter use.

Krim Medium Veneta


----------



## Euclase

BBBagHag said:


> I finally found a mini Veneta that I adore and didn’t cost an arm and a leg! And I think I have her cervo baseball sister somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578547


Sooo cute!


----------



## bibs76

Bulb bag.  Removable straps so turns into the pouch.


----------



## dahliaofbags

Mini Cassette Camera bag in Parakeet. cute and fits a lot. Gorgeous color too.


----------



## paigechanson

my first BV purchase! Teen Jodie in Caramel, perfect size and so stunning in person. I have my eye on the arco tote in travertine next!


----------



## Euclase

daofthesaints said:


> Mini Cassette Camera bag in Parakeet. cute and fits a lot. Gorgeous color too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586144


Congratulations!!
The real question is, does it fit an actual parakeet???


----------



## Euclase

paigechanson said:


> View attachment 5586623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first BV purchase! Teen Jodie in Caramel, perfect size and so stunning in person. I have my eye on the arco tote in travertine next!


What a beautiful photo! Congrats on your amazing new bag.


----------



## jbags07

EVIE1001 said:


> Ordered on Wednesday and received today. My first Bottega bag and maybe I might need just one more, the small loop bag This small Jodie is just so gorgeous! I love everything about it. The perfect size for a shortie like me. ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578285


Love this bag! The color is just   And u picked such a classic style for your first BV


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> I finally found a mini Veneta that I adore and didn’t cost an arm and a leg! And I think I have her cervo baseball sister somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578547


Ooohhh do u know which blue this is!  Its gorgeous  Love these minis. They are so hatd to find these days, and the prices are nutty lol. What a great find!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Well, she arrived today.  072/500.  I took an excursion off Ban Island for her.  I've added a lot of gorgeous bags to my collection this year, and had no intention of growing my collection so quickly.  However, I have no regrets purchasing this particular Ottone Chevre Medium Cabat.  She's practically new.  The protective sticker is intact on the metal plate (despite some slight tarnishing), and she arrived with her dust bag with no signs of use.  Her previous owner took very good care of her and even added snaps to allow for closure (already love them).
> 
> She's my very first Cabat, and a very special one indeed.  At first I resisted, but I would like to thank the "enablers" over in the Cabat thread for helping me take the leap.  I'm sure I will enjoy her for many years to come.
> 
> View attachment 5581277


She looks amazing, like new!  And i love that it has snaps, what a great modification. So pleased u are happy with her, as i know i heavily nudged u to get her lolol. Such an amazing bag and unique treatment tho, and prices are climbing now on older Cabats……So it was a good time to buy. And now we are bag twins!  Enjoy this beautiful Cabat …..


----------



## jbags07

danders said:


> Mini Jodie in travertine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582410


This color  wooowwww, this is just stunning!


----------



## jbags07

LaPush said:


> Hello! May I get your thoughts on the small arco. I saw this bag at my local boutique and, fell in love with the leather and color. It seems quite heavy and I am looking for a bag to alternate with my Goyard. Thank you!


I think its a beautiful bag!  And very classic….definitely heavier then the Goyard tote (St Louis?)….my St Louis weighs nothing, which is nice….but a BV leather tote is in a different league imo. i carry Cabats (twhich the arco is more or less a version of) that are much heavier, and it doesnt bother me as i just love the leather construction, and that adds weight to the bag. If u don’t load it up, it won’t be that heavy imo. Keep us posted if u go ahead with the purchase


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> I had given up on the classic Veneta Hobo because I had bought and sold several.  I didn’t feel the proportion was right. I had always bought large because I’m 5’10” and so many reported the medium was too small. But then I decided to try a medium and it’s great!  There’s not extra room but for daily use I think it’ll be ideal. I wanted a dusty color for fall winter use.
> 
> Krim Medium Veneta
> View attachment 5583160


Grietje, what a gorgeous color!  So glad the medium is working for you, this is such a classic and beautiful bag


----------



## jbags07

bibs76 said:


> Bulb bag.  Removable straps so turns into the pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5584496


Oohhhh which red is this! Looks    Love the versatility of this style!


daofthesaints said:


> Mini Cassette Camera bag in Parakeet. cute and fits a lot. Gorgeous color too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586144


So cute! And parakeet is the best green 


paigechanson said:


> View attachment 5586623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first BV purchase! Teen Jodie in Caramel, perfect size and so stunning in person. I have my eye on the arco tote in travertine next!


Love caramel, and the teen is a perfect size, congrats on your first purchase


----------



## BBBagHag

jbags07 said:


> Ooohhh do u know which blue this is!  Its gorgeous  Love these minis. They are so hatd to find these days, and the prices are nutty lol. What a great find!


Sticker says it’s from 2009 so I think it’s anemone.


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> Sticker says it’s from 2009 so I think it’s anemone.


Thank u! Its a great color


----------



## purselover__

Finally started to risk some items on my Bottega wishlist! Went focused in getting a Jodie and came back with these two beauties:


----------



## snibor

mmeira said:


> Finally started to risk some items on my Bottega wishlist! Went focused in getting a Jodie and came back with these two beauties:
> 
> View attachment 5592323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592325


Love both!  What is the name of the black?


----------



## jbags07

I rarely swim off Ban Island these days but dove off to scoop up this gem …its karung, and heavier then i anticipated even tho its pretty small (about the size of a Nodini), b/c the interior, all 3 sections, are lined in leather (i think its calf not lamb), so its super luxe.


----------



## missholly1212

jbags07 said:


> I rarely swim off Ban Island these days but dove off to scoop up this gem …its karung, and heavier then i anticipated even tho its pretty small (about the size of a Nodini), b/c the interior, all 3 sections, are lined in leather (i think its calf not lamb), so its super luxe.
> 
> View attachment 5593560


Hi jbags,she’s a beauty. I have started a thread about bags that sent you to ban island and what you‘d jump off for. Could you post there as well☺️


----------



## diane278

I thought I was done with BV, but I stumbled across this clutch about a week ago. It’s a hard shell with leather adhered to it so that it looks like stone. I liked it when it first appeared but resisted. This time I gave in….it’s not practical but I don’t care….


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I thought I was done with BV, but I stumbled across this clutch about a week ago. It’s a hard shell with leather adhered to it so that it looks like stone. I liked it when it first appeared but resisted. This time I gave in….it’s not practical but I don’t care….


That looks like a piece of art!  And as it's leather, it's quite light I take it?


----------



## _Moravia_

diane278 said:


> I thought I was done with BV, but I stumbled across this clutch about a week ago. It’s a hard shell with leather adhered to it so that it looks like stone. I liked it when it first appeared but resisted. This time I gave in….it’s not practical but I don’t care….
> 
> View attachment 5595904
> View attachment 5595905
> View attachment 5595906



What a cool-looking clutch. It looks great with your outfit @diane278. I could even picture this going well with a Rick Owens outfit. Is this a TM-era clutch?


----------



## diane278

It has a rigid shell base so it’s not extremely light but it’s not heavy….plus the chain adds a bit of weight but it’s fun, so I will use it. Also, my iPhone pro 12 doesn’t quite fit and that lightens the load. (I think a mini would fit easily.) I haven’t been carrying my clutches as much as I used to but I’m starting to take them out again…..


----------



## diane278

_Moravia_ said:


> What a cool-looking clutch. It looks great with your outfit @diane278. I could even picture this going well with a Rick Owens outfit. Is this a TM-era clutch?


----------



## diane278

This came out after TM….sometime during the pandemic.  I’m still in touch with the crew at the Carmel BV and the manager emailed me a photo (they know my weaknesses too well). I managed to pass on it then, and forgot about it. Then it popped up online and I bought it.


----------



## Euclase

diane278 said:


> I thought I was done with BV, but I stumbled across this clutch about a week ago. It’s a hard shell with leather adhered to it so that it looks like stone. I liked it when it first appeared but resisted. This time I gave in….it’s not practical but I don’t care….
> 
> View attachment 5595904
> View attachment 5595905
> View attachment 5595906



It's perfect with your Elsa Peretti bone cuff!


----------



## couturequeen

Loving everything lime by BV.


----------



## tolliv

I have been obsessed with their heels. I’m not sure why it took me so long. 

I have a black pair of Lido flats as well. They are my go to for everything running around. 

I wore the Stretch strap to a wedding and was surprised my feet didn’t hurt by the end of the evening. I was styling a bride and got dressed at the venue and I was running around all night. Wrong dress and wrong heels for what I was doing. 

The metallic Lidos haven’t been worn yet, so hence the stock photo.


----------



## Bernardo Pérez

HI! I’m new to BV… I was looking for a new wallet to use daily and got this and I love it!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Bernardo Pérez said:


> HI! I’m new to BV… I was looking for a new wallet to use daily and got this and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5603785


Love it! It’s a slippery slope. Tread lightly


----------



## Evergreen602

Introducing my early birthday present - The Padded Cassette in Holographic!  Yes, I was technically on Ban Island, but I was planning a purchase later this year for my birthday.  I liked the Padded Cassette best, but not at $3900 USD.  So I settled on possibly getting the Teen or Mini Pouch in this color.  Then this girl popped up on a resale site, in excellent condition, at a significant discount!  I snapped her up, and I'm glad I did.  She is the Vegas showgirl of my collection, but I think she will be a very practical party bag.  If I'm in a setting where lots of drinks will be served, I won't be nervous with her.  More photos posted in the Cassette thread, but here she is!


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my early birthday present - The Padded Cassette in Holographic!  Yes, I was technically on Ban Island, but I was planning a purchase later this year for my birthday.  I liked the Padded Cassette best, but not at $3900 USD.  So I settled on possibly getting the Teen or Mini Pouch in this color.  Then this girl popped up on a resale site, in excellent condition, at a significant discount!  I snapped her up, and I'm glad I did.  She is the Vegas showgirl of my collection, but I think she will be a very practical party bag.  If I'm in a setting where lots of drinks will be served, I won't be nervous with her.  More photos posted in the Cassette thread, but here she is!
> 
> View attachment 5611362


That bag is the party! Enjoy and Happy Birthday? Libra?


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> That bag is the party! Enjoy and Happy Birthday? Libra?


Thank you!  December Capricorn.  I had planned to purchase a bag in this colorway around November, but when a good deal pops up, I pounce!  LOL


----------



## JenJBS

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my early birthday present - The Padded Cassette in Holographic!  Yes, I was technically on Ban Island, but I was planning a purchase later this year for my birthday.  I liked the Padded Cassette best, but not at $3900 USD.  So I settled on possibly getting the Teen or Mini Pouch in this color.  Then this girl popped up on a resale site, in excellent condition, at a significant discount!  I snapped her up, and I'm glad I did.  She is the Vegas showgirl of my collection, but I think she will be a very practical party bag.  If I'm in a setting where lots of drinks will be served, I won't be nervous with her.  More photos posted in the Cassette thread, but here she is!
> 
> View attachment 5611362


What a show stopper!


----------



## Evergreen602

My photos of this bag are getting a little gratuitous.  However, this morning as I enjoyed my coffee, I realized my latest bag purchase and my latest drinkware purchase are perfect companions.  BV Holographic and Yeti Nordic Purple.


----------



## candyfloz

Not a purchase but a gift from boyfriend  
BV mini loop in thunder


----------



## JenJBS

candyfloz said:


> Not a purchase but a gift from boyfriend
> BV mini loop in thunder
> 
> View attachment 5613130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613132


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PorscheGirl

new boots!




can't wait to wear 'em!


----------



## Euclase

PorscheGirl said:


> new boots!
> 
> View attachment 5613352
> 
> 
> can't wait to wear 'em!


Post a photo of your outfit when you do!


----------



## candyfloz

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Evergreen602

I finally found her!  The Gigolo Red Lauren for me.  I'm calling her my early Christmas gift.


----------



## Evergreen602

I would like your thoughts on these next two.  I would have made it a triple reveal, but I'm not sure if these beauties will be staying.

Thanks to the post by @jeune_fille in the Lauren thread about new inventory at Saks Off 5th, I immediately checked the Shadow/Palladio Increccio Rings Knot and Nero/Brunito Increccio Rings Knot off my wish list.  They arrived yesterday afternoon and I absolutely love this style.




However, even though they are new (not preowned), they have some issues I would not expect to encounter with new items.  The Nero has some scuffs in the leather at the corner.  It may only need some conditioning - has anyone had luck minimizing or smoothing out scuffs this way?




The Shadow may have a larger issue.  The finish on the Knot clasp hardware appears to be worn in spots.  It is completely smooth where it looks like it chipped off, which makes me wonder if this is intentional.  I'm thinking not, because I could not find other photos of this Knot online with this much "distressing."  If anyone owns this Knot, is this normal for the hardware?






I love both these Knots, but for $1599 each, I would expect no issues.  Especially when they appear on the resale sites in "very good" condition for half the price.  What would you do?


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> I would like your thoughts on these next two.  I would have made it a triple reveal, but I'm not sure if these beauties will be staying.
> 
> Thanks to the post by @jeune_fille in the Lauren thread about new inventory at Saks Off 5th, I immediately checked the Shadow/Palladio Increccio Rings Knot and Nero/Brunito Increccio Rings Knot off my wish list.  They arrived yesterday afternoon and I absolutely love this style.
> 
> View attachment 5621800
> 
> 
> However, even though they are new (not preowned), they have some issues I would not expect to encounter with new items.  The Nero has some scuffs in the leather at the corner.  It may only need some conditioning - has anyone had luck minimizing or smoothing out scuffs this way?
> 
> View attachment 5621804
> 
> 
> The Shadow may have a larger issue.  The finish on the Knot clasp hardware appears to be worn in spots.  It is completely smooth where it looks like it chipped off, which makes me wonder if this is intentional.  I'm thinking not, because I could not find other photos of this Knot online with this much "distressing."  If anyone owns this Knot, is this normal for the hardware?
> 
> View attachment 5621811
> 
> View attachment 5621812
> 
> 
> I love both these Knots, but for $1599 each, I would expect no issues.  Especially when they appear on the resale sites in "very good" condition for half the price.  What would you do?


Back they go. Shame on Saks.


----------



## V0N1B2

So did Saks Fifth Avenue just have these Knots lying around in a back room for ten years? Forgot they were there?


----------



## Evergreen602

V0N1B2 said:


> So did Saks Fifth Avenue just have these Knots lying around in a back room for ten years? Forgot they were there?


I'm not sure what the deal is.  I was shocked when I saw these on the website - there are still three of the Shadow left!  I mean, these are Fall/Winter 2012, right?

Yeah, I think I'm sending these back and holding out for the right ones.  At least seeing them in person confirmed how much I love the Rings Knots.


----------



## jeune_fille

OMG @Evergreen602 , they look really beautiful but I would be on the same boat as you. I am not comfortable with those tarnishing and scuffs. Maybe if they discounted it further, you may use the money to repaint it? But the scuff could be harder to repair.

@V0N1B2 ,yeah it looks like it. They were doing an inventory and poof, this is still sellable  I saw an Ostrich Roma as well and another Large Roma in Nero. But I am not ready to pull the trigger yet unless they discounted it really deep.


----------



## Evergreen602

jeune_fille said:


> OMG @Evergreen602 , they look really beautiful but I would be on the same boat as you. I am not comfortable with those tarnishing and scuffs. Maybe if they discounted it further, you may use the money to repaint it? But the scuff could be harder to repair.
> 
> @V0N1B2 ,yeah it looks like it. They were doing an inventory and poof, this is still sellable  I saw an Ostrich Roma as well and another Large Roma in Nero. But I am not ready to pull the trigger yet unless they discounted it really deep.


I do appreciate you posting about their new inventory, though!  I was thrilled when I thought these were checked off my wish list.  However, for what I paid, I should not have any doubts.  I am glad to have seen them in person at least.  It confirmed my love for this style and both colors.  Now I wait for these beauties to pop up in excellent condition on a resale site, and hopefully at a better price. Fingers crossed!


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> I finally found her!  The Gigolo Red Lauren for me.  I'm calling her my early Christmas gift.
> 
> View attachment 5621793


This is stunning. You have such a lovely, well-rounded BV collection especially with the Ring Knots or future Knot purchase/s.


----------



## Evergreen602

elizapav said:


> This is stunning. You have such a lovely, well-rounded BV collection especially with the Ring Knots or future Knot purchase/s.


Thank you!  I am very happy with my collection, and have very few TM era bags left on my wish list.  I've checked a lot of items off this year, so I don't mind waiting for the right ones to pop up.


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you!  I am very happy with my collection, and have very few TM era bags left on my wish list.  I've checked a lot of items off this year, so I don't mind waiting for the right ones to pop up.



I was similar with Phoebe Philo’s “old Celine” although I find both Maier’s and Blazy’s direction with BV (for the most part) more appealing than “new” Celine, at least for handbags.


----------



## Evergreen602

elizapav said:


> I was similar with Phoebe Philo’s “old Celine” although I find both Maier’s and Blazy’s direction with BV (for the most part) more appealing than “new” Celine, at least for handbags.


I absolutely love old Celine.  I still have a Belt Bag on my wish list.  Since Belt Bags are still in production, I decided to acquire older, discontinued BV pieces first.  I think I have all the DL pieces I want.  Just a few more TM bags, then I will look forward with BV.  I have a feeling MB will tempt with some beautiful new designs over the next several years.  I'll also round out my collection with a few Loewe bags and the black Givenchy Antigona that has been on my wish list FOREVER.  And still waiting for Phoebe Philo to debut her line...when will that happen?


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> I finally found her!  The Gigolo Red Lauren for me.  I'm calling her my early Christmas gift.


Congratulations! Looks like you found one in mint condition finally.


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> I would like your thoughts on these next two.  I would have made it a triple reveal, but I'm not sure if these beauties will be staying.
> 
> Thanks to the post by @jeune_fille in the Lauren thread about new inventory at Saks Off 5th, I immediately checked the Shadow/Palladio Increccio Rings Knot and Nero/Brunito Increccio Rings Knot off my wish list.  They arrived yesterday afternoon and I absolutely love this style.
> 
> View attachment 5621800
> 
> 
> However, even though they are new (not preowned), they have some issues I would not expect to encounter with new items.  The Nero has some scuffs in the leather at the corner.  It may only need some conditioning - has anyone had luck minimizing or smoothing out scuffs this way?
> 
> View attachment 5621804
> 
> 
> The Shadow may have a larger issue.  The finish on the Knot clasp hardware appears to be worn in spots.  It is completely smooth where it looks like it chipped off, which makes me wonder if this is intentional.  I'm thinking not, because I could not find other photos of this Knot online with this much "distressing."  If anyone owns this Knot, is this normal for the hardware?
> 
> View attachment 5621811
> 
> View attachment 5621812
> 
> 
> I love both these Knots, but for $1599 each, I would expect no issues.  Especially when they appear on the resale sites in "very good" condition for half the price.  What would you do?



These are an absolute no from me. Did they play football with these in the back room or something? They look to be in terrible condition for $1599. Totally not worth it.

By way of contrast, I was down in the southern U.S. earlier this year and bought a new chain knot at a Saks Off Fifth that they said they had had in the store for almost a couple of years and I ended up getting it for $600 and it was in mint condition.


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> These are an absolute no from me. Did they play football with these in the back room or something? They look to be in terrible condition for $1599. Totally not worth it.
> 
> By way of contrast, I was down in the southern U.S. earlier this year and bought a new chain knot at a Saks Off Fifth that they said they had had in the store for almost a couple of years and I ended up getting it for $600 and it was in mint condition.


A $600 mint condition Chain Knot?  Now that is a find!


----------



## Pkac

Very excited, I’ve just purchased my first Bottega bag - absolutely in love with the wisteria mini loop and managed to buy one on Vitkac at a discount of over $300. (They are currently $2190 in Singapore where I am). First time shopping with Vitkac so hopefully it will be a smooth transaction. I’ll post pics when I receive the bag!!


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> Very excited, I’ve just purchased my first Bottega bag - absolutely in love with the wisteria mini loop and managed to buy one on Vitkac at a discount of over $300. (They are currently $2190 in Singapore where I am). First time shopping with Vitkac so hopefully it will be a smooth transaction. I’ll post pics when I receive the bag!!
> View attachment 5623632
> View attachment 5623633


Such a pretty color - please post pics when you receive it!  Also let us know about your experience with Vitkac.  I have seen them online and wondered about them.


----------



## JenJBS

Pkac said:


> Very excited, I’ve just purchased my first Bottega bag - absolutely in love with the wisteria mini loop and managed to buy one on Vitkac at a discount of over $300. (They are currently $2190 in Singapore where I am). First time shopping with Vitkac so hopefully it will be a smooth transaction. I’ll post pics when I receive the bag!!
> View attachment 5623632
> View attachment 5623633


Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## Pkac

My mini loop from Vitcak arrived and I couldn’t be any happier with their customer service! Arrived from Poland to me in Singapore within 48 hours, was beautifully packaged and most importantly I LOVE the bag. I’m so glad I decided to go with the purple that made my heart sing - I typically shy away from colours and have a very neutral collection, but I had a feeling that the pop of colour in this size and style would not feel too overwhelming to me and I think I was right. I feel like I’ll be able to pull it off with most of my wardrobe. 
I’m also pleasantly surprised that I think I can pull it off as a crossbody (I’m 5’8”). 
Can’t wait to wear this daily over the next few weeks!!


----------



## Evergreen602

Pkac said:


> My mini loop from Vitcak arrived and I couldn’t be any happier with their customer service! Arrived from Poland to me in Singapore within 48 hours, was beautifully packaged and most importantly I LOVE the bag. I’m so glad I decided to go with the purple that made my heart sing - I typically shy away from colours and have a very neutral collection, but I had a feeling that the pop of colour in this size and style would not feel too overwhelming to me and I think I was right. I feel like I’ll be able to pull it off with most of my wardrobe.
> I’m also pleasantly surprised that I think I can pull it off as a crossbody (I’m 5’8”).
> Can’t wait to wear this daily over the next few weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626114
> View attachment 5626115
> View attachment 5626117
> View attachment 5626116



Beautiful!  I love that color and it looks great on you!


----------



## atlantique

Such a beautiful bag and color! Enyoy it!


----------



## lalala787

Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Late to the party, my first Convertible. I wish you could remove the little wingnuts when you wear it on the shoulder but otherwise I really like the style.


----------



## 880

muchstuff said:


> Late to the party, my first Convertible. I wish you could remove the little wingnuts when you wear it on the shoulder but otherwise I really like the style.
> 
> View attachment 5633802


Love this! It’s gorgeous, rich, lush, polished but with a bit of rocker attitude! Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

880 said:


> Love this! It’s gorgeous, rich, lush, polished but with a bit of rocker attitude! Congrats!


Thanks! Can't wait to test drive her...might need another one.


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> Late to the party, my first Convertible. I wish you could remove the little wingnuts when you wear it on the shoulder but otherwise I really like the style.
> 
> View attachment 5633802


That leather looks scrumptious! Beautiful find!


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> That leather looks scrumptious! Beautiful find!


Thanks, I've looked at this style for a long time but never made the jump before.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Late to the party, my first Convertible. I wish you could remove the little wingnuts when you wear it on the shoulder but otherwise I really like the style.
> 
> View attachment 5633802


Nice, Congratulations. Is it medium or maxi? Agreed the wing nuts are a little weird.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Nice, Congratulations. Is it medium or maxi? Agreed the wing nuts are a little weird.


Medium, 16" across the base. Too weird to carry do you think?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Medium, 16" across the base. Too weird to carry do you think?


Not at all. I love that bag for traveling because I can store it flat in a suitcase or carry it as a hobo or hand carry. I’ll take the functionality and ignore the wing nuts.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Not at all. I love that bag for traveling because I can store it flat in a suitcase or carry it as a hobo or hand carry. I’ll take the functionality and ignore the wing nuts.
> View attachment 5634226


Thanks for that, I agree.


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> Not at all. I love that bag for traveling because I can store it flat in a suitcase or carry it as a hobo or hand carry. I’ll take the functionality and ignore the wing nuts.
> View attachment 5634226


Y'all got me looking at this bag now...


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> Y'all got me looking at this bag now...


Here’s a mod shot for you. I’m around 5’1”.


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> Y'all got me looking at this bag now...


Just call us the enablers


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> Just call us the enablers


And y'all are so good at it too!   

I'll probably think on this bag for a while.  I actually considered this style back when I was searching for something in Ebano.  Then I ended up getting the Large Belly Veneta in that color.

Right now I'm hearing the call of Inkwell.  At first I thought that color was too similar to Raintree, which I already have in the Pouch. But not so much in the new Paper Calf Cassette.  Inkwell looks much cooler and darker in that style.  I'll know for sure once I see it in person - hoping I hate it!


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> Here’s a mod shot for you. I’m around 5’1”.
> 
> View attachment 5634282


So many things I love in this pic - your bag, your ink, your chartreuse door!


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> So many things I love in this pic - your bag, your ink, your chartreuse door!


Thank you!


----------



## grietje

@Evergreen602 
I wanted to not like Inkwell either.  It’s beautiful.  I bought a small Joidie in this color as my birthday present to myself.  Reveal in November!


----------



## rose80

grietje said:


> @Evergreen602
> I wanted to not like Inkwell either.  It’s beautiful.  I bought a small Joidie in this color as my birthday present to myself.  Reveal in November!


Great minds! I was obsessed w space, thought I’d end up w a second mini, and ended up buying the small in that shade! Bday present!


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> @Evergreen602
> I wanted to not like Inkwell either.  It’s beautiful.  I bought a small Joidie in this color as my birthday present to myself.  Reveal in November!





rose80 said:


> Great minds! I was obsessed w space, thought I’d end up w a second mini, and ended up buying the small in that shade! Bday present!


Looking forward to your reveals!  The Small Jodie looks beautiful in this color.  Well, everything looks beautiful in this color, frankly.  Planning to spend most of November in Dallas and Phoenix.  Hopefully one I will get to see it at one of the two local boutiques.

And Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> And y'all are so good at it too!
> 
> I'll probably think on this bag for a while.  I actually considered this style back when I was searching for something in Ebano.  Then I ended up getting the Large Belly Veneta in that color.
> 
> Right now I'm hearing the call of Inkwell.  At first I thought that color was too similar to Raintree, which I already have in the Pouch. But not so much in the new Paper Calf Cassette.  Inkwell looks much cooler and darker in that style.  I'll know for sure once I see it in person - hoping I hate it!


Is this the paper calf Cassette in Inkwell you are referring to @Evergreen602? If so, I have a tab open linked to this page on BV’s website. So cool…


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> Looking forward to your reveals!  The Small Jodie looks beautiful in this color.  Well, everything looks beautiful in this color, frankly.  Planning to spend most of November in Dallas and Phoenix.  Hopefully one I will get to see it at one of the two local boutiques.
> 
> And Happy Birthday to you both!


Love both Inkwell & Space, @grietje and @rose80 (and Potion, while I’m at), such good f/w colors. Looking forward to your reveals and happy birthday wishes to you two!


----------



## Evergreen602

elizapav said:


> Is this the paper calf Cassette in Inkwell you are referring to @Evergreen602? If so, I have a tab open linked to this page on BV’s website. So cool…
> 
> View attachment 5638256


Yes, that's the one!  I love the dark, moody, masculine look of this bag, and think it has a completely different look and feel when compared to the soft shape and color of my Raintree Pouch.  Really hope to see this Cassette in person next month!


----------



## rose80

elizapav said:


> Is this the paper calf Cassette in Inkwell you are referring to @Evergreen602? If so, I have a tab open linked to this page on BV’s website. So cool…
> 
> View attachment 5638256


Oooh this is an amazing bag and look!


----------



## Evergreen602

rose80 said:


> Oooh this is an amazing bag and look!


Resistance is futile!  I contacted my SA today to ask if they will have this bag in store when I visit.  In the process, I found out there will be a price increase later this week.  So...reveal coming soon!


----------



## Pkac

Received my Cassette bag in travertine purchased from the Italist, a beautiful bag but unfortunately it came with a visible mark on the back, residue on the strap and what tipped me over the edge this morning was when I noticed that there was cracked glazing along the strap also.
So disappointed, I’ve just emailed the Italist and I’m hoping they’ll help me as I disposed of the paperwork and postal box yesterday thinking I could live with the mark given it was on the back.
The cracked glazing is just a no for me though. Such a shame!


----------



## muchstuff

Pkac said:


> Received my Cassette bag in travertine purchased from the Italist, a beautiful bag but unfortunately it came with a visible mark on the back, residue on the strap and what tipped me over the edge this morning was when I noticed that there was cracked glazing along the strap also.
> So disappointed, I’ve just emailed the Italist and I’m hoping they’ll help me as I disposed of the paperwork and postal box yesterday thinking I could live with the mark given it was on the back.
> The cracked glazing is just a no for me though. Such a shame!
> View attachment 5640387
> View attachment 5640388
> View attachment 5640390


Ooof, that’s not good. Don’t they inspect bags before they ship?


----------



## Pkac

muchstuff said:


> Ooof, that’s not good. Don’t they inspect bags before they ship?


I’m thinking maybe it was a return and not a new bag?? I’ve received an email from the Italist asking for pictures of the bag with the Italist / brand name tags attached - there were none on it when I received it!! Just tissue paper…


----------



## muchstuff

Pkac said:


> I’m thinking maybe it was a return and not a new bag?? I’ve received an email from the Italist asking for pictures of the bag with the Italist / brand name tags attached - there were none on it when I received it!! Just tissue paper…


I hope you don’t have a problem returning it?


----------



## Pkac

I’m worried now. I’ve actually never had to return a bag before. But it’s within 48 hours of receiving it and surely I can’t be held accountable if it didn’t come with any tags attached?


----------



## muchstuff

Pkac said:


> I’m worried now. I’ve actually never had to return a bag before. But it’s within 48 hours of receiving it and surely I can’t be held accountable if it didn’t come with any tags attached?


Don’t worry until you have something to worry about. Talk to them if you have any issues. Sometimes a phone call works best, although they were pretty quick to reply to messages from me when I had to return something.


----------



## Evergreen602

Introducing my new Inkwell Paper Calf Cassette.   Multiple photos so you can see how the color reads in different light. The leather is divine!


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my new Inkwell Paper Calf Cassette.   Multiple photos so you can see how the color reads in different light. The leather is divine!
> 
> View attachment 5641560
> View attachment 5641561
> View attachment 5641562
> View attachment 5641563


Congrats!!! What a marvelous bag!


----------



## dahliaofbags

So Bottega has microchips too? When did they do this? 

Saw this from Tanner Leatherstein IG.


----------



## alisonanna

Men’s Paper Cassette in purple
Not sure if it’s a keeper, but it’s so soft and silky!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> My photos of this bag are getting a little gratuitous.  However, this morning as I enjoyed my coffee, I realized my latest bag purchase and my latest drinkware purchase are perfect companions.  BV Holographic and Yeti Nordic Purple.
> 
> View attachment 5613075


Gorgeous bag and definitely worth jumping off ban island for


----------



## jbags07

Love this. 


diane278 said:


> I thought I was done with BV, but I stumbled across this clutch about a week ago. It’s a hard shell with leather adhered to it so that it looks like stone. I liked it when it first appeared but resisted. This time I gave in….it’s not practical but I don’t care….
> 
> View attachment 5595904
> View attachment 5595905
> View attachment 5595906



Love this. Its so unique!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I finally found her!  The Gigolo Red Lauren for me.  I'm calling her my early Christmas gift.
> 
> View attachment 5621793


Yay!  So glad u finally found one. She looks amazing


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Late to the party, my first Convertible. I wish you could remove the little wingnuts when you wear it on the shoulder but otherwise I really like the style.
> 
> View attachment 5633802


Absolutely love this. Its classic Bottega. I think the wingnuts look fine!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely love this. Its classic Bottega. I think the wingnuts look fine!


Thanks! I’m wondering what a large would look like…probably too big on me…?


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my new Inkwell Paper Calf Cassette.   Multiple photos so you can see how the color reads in different light. The leather is divine!
> 
> View attachment 5641560
> View attachment 5641561
> View attachment 5641562
> View attachment 5641563





alisonanna said:


> Men’s Paper Cassette in purple
> Not sure if it’s a keeper, but it’s so soft and silky!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650128





Both of these are gorgeous!  I wish the strap was a little longer cause y’all are making me want this bag


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! I’m wondering what a large would look like…probably too big on me…?


I think the medium looks great. I would have to see the large on you to see if its too big, but…i am leaning toward the medium being the perfect size for you. I think u might swim in the large. 

I’ve not bought any BV in months, a record for me (jumped off ban for some LV tho, lol), but you are making me want this bag   Its such a great style and so classic BV.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I think the medium looks great. I would have to see the large on you to see if its too big, but…i am leaning toward the medium being the perfect size for you. I think u might swim in the large.
> 
> I’ve not bought any BV in months, a record for me (jumped off ban for some LV tho, lol), but you are making me want this bag   Its such a great style and so classic BV.


I want at least one more.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag and definitely worth jumping off ban island for


Thank you - and it's nice to see you here again!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I want at least one more.


Find me an excellent condition Nero and i will keep an eye out for you, in other good colors


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you - and it's nice to see you here again!


You’ve picked up some great bags the last couple of months!  Sorry the Knots did not work out. I bought a very damaged ostrich Lauren from them awhile back too, so its really hit and miss buying from them. 

And thank you! Its been very busy here, and the busy helped me to stay on Ban, mostly. Good to be back and see what you all are up to and buying


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Both of these are gorgeous!  I wish the strap was a little longer cause y’all are making me want this bag


You should definitely try it!  The strap is totally adjustable.  I wear mine crossbody, and I think the strap drop at the longest setting is about 22-23".


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> I want at least one more.


I think I saw a few on Yoogi's Closet a few days ago.  It may be worth a look!


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> I think I saw a few on Yoogi's Closet a few days ago.  It may be worth a look!


They were larges though. Which is why I'm wondering...


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> You’ve picked up some great bags the last couple of months!  Sorry the Knots did not work out. I bought a very damaged ostrich Lauren from them awhile back too, so its really hit and miss buying from them.
> 
> And thank you! Its been very busy here, and the busy helped me to stay on Ban, mostly. Good to be back and see what you all are up to and buying


Thanks!  I'm definitely planning to slow my roll over the next several months, though.  There are a few hard to find items on my wish list, I'll pounce on if they pop up.  Otherwise, I'm content to enjoy what I have!


----------



## alisonanna

jbags07 said:


> Both of these are gorgeous!  I wish the strap was a little longer cause y’all are making me want this bag


funny, I think I would like the bag better with a short strap.  I have the Brick Cassette and I am loving that strap length.  I'm trying to decide if I should take it to get the strap shortened.  I guess I'm on a break from crossbody bags.


----------



## elizapav

alisonanna said:


> Men’s Paper Cassette in purple
> Not sure if it’s a keeper, but it’s so soft and silky!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650128



Gorgeous color! I have the same style but in Inkwell, purchased right before the increase. I am also not sure if it’s a keeper even though it’s a cool, moody bag… but am tempted to keep out of dismay by the BV increase! What are your thoughts on the bag and keeping it @alisonanna ?


----------



## alisonanna

elizapav said:


> Gorgeous color! I have the same style but in Inkwell, purchased right before the increase. I am also not sure if it’s a keeper even though it’s a cool, moody bag… but am tempted to keep out of dismay by the BV increase! What are your thoughts on the bag and keeping it @alisonanna ?


I have decided to send it back.  The color is beautiful, I love the feel of the leather, it's incredibly light weight, and yet, something isn't making me love it enough.  
I think it needs a little more bulk to it, a texture or something?  It's such a structured box, maybe too masculine?  
Inkwell is beautiful!  I also got it before the price increase, I hope I don't regret the return.


----------



## Prada Prince

Got a Large Cabat in the Pied de Poule pattern for a great discount on VC!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> You should definitely try it!  The strap is totally adjustable.  I wear mine crossbody, and I think the strap drop at the longest setting is about 22-23".


I need a 24 inch drop at least, currently. It would not be a comfy drop unfortunately at 22-23. I wish tho i was near a boutique so i could try it out, but the closest one if 5 hours away. The Nodini drop works perfect on me. I would love to add a few more, but i really am only interested at this point in bags that are in excellent condition, and most Nodinis lately are very well used.


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> funny, I think I would like the bag better with a short strap.  I have the Brick Cassette and I am loving that strap length.  I'm trying to decide if I should take it to get the strap shortened.  I guess I'm on a break from crossbody bags.


You prefer shoulder carry with the Cassette?  There are few few bags i can shoulder carry that don’t slip off my shoulder, most straps do. So i am generally a hand/arm carry or crossbody. Except Venetas and Cervos. Thos stay put on the shoulder which is why i bought a ton of them …..

Brick is a beautiful color btw. So stunning in the Cassette!


----------



## jbags07

Prada Prince said:


> Got a Large Cabat in the Pied de Poule pattern for a great discount on VC!
> 
> View attachment 5653142
> View attachment 5653143


What a gorgeous Cabat!  Great find


----------



## alisonanna

jbags07 said:


> You prefer shoulder carry with the Cassette?  There are few few bags i can shoulder carry that don’t slip off my shoulder, most straps do. So i am generally a hand/arm carry or crossbody. Except Venetas and Cervos. Thos stay put on the shoulder which is why i bought a ton of them …..
> 
> Brick is a beautiful color btw. So stunning in the Cassette!


Yes, I meant that I am preferring hand/arm carry too. This is the brick bag I was talking about - the strap drop is about 9”.  But it has enough bulk that it will stay on my shoulder too.


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> Yes, I meant that I am preferring hand/arm carry too. This is the brick bag I was talking about - the strap drop is about 9”.  But it has enough bulk that it will stay on my shoulder too.
> 
> View attachment 5657532


That's really good to know it sits well on the shoulder, its so hard to find bags that do.


----------



## Swedengirl

Ordered the Small Jodie in black the evening before the price increase. Has been contemplating between the black and travertine for weeks if not months, but when I heard of coming price increase I decided to order the black. 

Just a bit disappointed that it didn’t come in a Bottega box. Is this normal? Ordered from the Bottega website.


----------



## grietje

Swedengirl said:


> Ordered the Small Jodie in black the evening before the price increase. Has been contemplating between the black and travertine for weeks if not months, but when I heard of coming price increase I decided to order the black.
> 
> Just a bit disappointed that it didn’t come in a Bottega box. Is this normal? Ordered from the Bottega website.
> 
> View attachment 5658096


It’s lovely.  I think BV is trying to reduce its footprint by not boxing everything. If you elected for a gift wrapping I think it would’ve come in a box.  I was at a boutique when they were boxing up a Cabat and a Sardine bag and neither one was in gift boxes— just dust bags and then a well padded shipping box.


----------



## monkyjib

I got a thunder bifold cardholder to match my thunder cassette. Plus the twist belt which looks really cool on!


----------



## serenityneow

Brand new TPF authenticated chain knot in what our fabulous VON182 tells me is Baccara Rose. I feel like the seller didn’t know what he had.  Happy happy happy dance


----------



## JenJBS

I've been wanting this bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!


----------



## grietje

@JenJBS is this the regular or the mini size bulb?


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> @JenJBS is this the regular or the mini size bulb?



Mini.     I'm not really a fan of the larger sizes. The mini just looks so cute! And at that size it won't risk becoming a 'black hole' where it's hard to find things. I think this would be great to throw in my work bag if I have a dinner after work and want to switch to smaller bag instead of the work bag. Also for church, or short errands.


----------



## Euclase

serenityneow said:


> Brand new TPF authenticated chain knot in what our fabulous VON182 tells me is Baccara Rose. I feel like the seller didn’t know what he had.  Happy happy happy dance
> 
> View attachment 5670597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670598


Congrats! I have a chain knot too and I love it.


----------



## JenJBS

My Mini-Bulb arrived. That leather... Divine!       

And I love the style even more in person. Couldn't resist getting the medium size.


----------



## jbags07

I posted over on the Cabat thread but sharing here too. 2 unexpected purchases but these could not be resisted. Back to Ban Island i go. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Orchid Mini Cabat from S/S 2010
Espresso Croc Cabat from 2013 (i think. Still investigating)


----------



## indiaink

I really hate following the purchases of TWO (count 'em TWO) Cabats, but - found this New Chartreuse Cervo Hobo (S/S 2014) and have not been able to stop starting at her.... This color! I had no idea I would love this color so much until I saw it!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I really hate following the purchases of TWO (count 'em TWO) Cabats, but - found this New Chartreuse Cervo Hobo (S/S 2014) and have not been able to stop starting at her.... This color! I had no idea I would love this color so much until I saw it!
> 
> View attachment 5673545


Love this color


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> I really hate following the purchases of TWO (count 'em TWO) Cabats, but - found this New Chartreuse Cervo Hobo (S/S 2014) and have not been able to stop starting at her.... This color! I had no idea I would love this color so much until I saw it!
> 
> View attachment 5673545


That color in Cervo???   It's a showstopper! I love it. If you have to follow two Cabats, that's a pretty good way to do it! LOL


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> I really hate following the purchases of TWO (count 'em TWO) Cabats, but - found this New Chartreuse Cervo Hobo (S/S 2014) and have not been able to stop starting at her.... This color! I had no idea I would love this color so much until I saw it!
> 
> View attachment 5673545


Such a fun and cheerful color!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> That color in Cervo???   It's a showstopper! I love it. If you have to follow two Cabats, that's a pretty good way to do it! LOL


Exactly   What a bag! I don’t think i’ve ever seen cervo in this color, another amazing find by @indiaink


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Exactly   What a bag! I don’t think i’ve ever seen cervo in this color, another amazing find by @indiaink


Thanks everybody! The seller listed it as a kiwi lime green along with ‘intrecciato’ and I thought - what is that color? I knew the bag, of course.  I came here to investigate and found my answer. It’s not a common color. I’m not ready to carry it just yet (it is SO winter right now, just a horrid cold snow time here) but she looks good on my desk.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Thanks everybody! The seller listed it as a kiwi lime green along with ‘intrecciato’ and I thought - what is that color? I knew the bag, of course.  I came here to investigate and found my answer. It’s not a common color. I’m not ready to carry it just yet (it is SO winter right now, just a horrid cold snow time here) but she looks good on my desk.


Would brighten up a cold winters day tho!  I can see her with jeans, navy blue, etc etc. …..great find!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Would brighten up a cold winters day tho!  I can see her with jeans, navy blue, etc etc. …..great find!


Agree!  Chartreuse is so versatile, it also looks good with browns and grays.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Agree!  Chartreuse is so versatile, it also looks good with browns and grays.


Oohhh yes!  It looking amazing with browns, and grays too. I can see it with a nice brown or navy winter coat, especially


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> Thanks everybody! The seller listed it as a kiwi lime green along with ‘intrecciato’ and I thought - what is that color? I knew the bag, of course.  I came here to investigate and found my answer. It’s not a common color. I’m not ready to carry it just yet (it is SO winter right now, just a horrid cold snow time here) but she looks good on my desk.


I feel like if you wore an all-grey ensemble or all black ensemble, you could pull off this bag as a statement accent in winter.


----------



## Jam2

Had this bag in the light grey colour 3 to 4 years ago but sold it with regrets since then. Recently found the same bag but in dark grey colour and it is brand new. So happy! Will be in my collection for a long long time.


----------



## jbags07

Jam2 said:


> Had this bag in the light grey colour 3 to 4 years ago but sold it with regrets since then. Recently found the same bag but in dark grey colour and it is brand new. So happy! Will be in my collection for a long long time.
> 
> View attachment 5678861


Love the dark gray, and the Garda is a great bag. Glad u were able to find another, and one thats new!  This is a great find


----------

